# Headstart Code - Keyeingabe



## Gulba (14. September 2008)

Weiß jemand ob es schon möglich ist seinen Headstart Code für seinen account zu aktivieren ? Habe es schon auf http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/ versucht dort geht es allerdings noch nicht.


----------



## eventer (14. September 2008)

Man ab 1uhr, das steht auch da auf der Seite...LESEN


----------



## D4rk-x (14. September 2008)

eventer schrieb:


> Man ab 1uhr, das steht auch da auf der Seite...LESEN



Es sind nicht alle so schnell udn gut informiert wie du -.- Deswegen fragen se ja.... 
Es soll auch noch leute geben die etwas unwissender sind, ernsthaft fragen und dann solche unschönen Antworten erhalten, wie die von dir. Chill mal. Community beduetet Gemeinschaft nicht Feindschaft.

B2T: Eventer hat jedoch, so unfreudnlich es auch war, recht. Es soll ab 1 Uhr funktionieren.


----------



## methadronbs (14. September 2008)

eventer schrieb:


> Man ab 1uhr, das steht auch da auf der Seite...LESEN


les du besser mal richtig 1 uhr MEZ, da wir aber MEZ +1Std (Sommerzeit haben) ist das bei uns 24 Uhr... Wenn schon klugscheissen, dann bitte richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## everblue (14. September 2008)

Gulba schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob es schon möglich ist seinen Headstart Code für seinen account zu aktivieren ? Habe es schon auf http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/ versucht dort geht es allerdings noch nicht.



WAR News von 13.09.08 0:15 Uhr:

"Wie die meisten von euch sicherlich wissen, neigt sich die Open Beta schon dem Ende zu, der Head Start steht an und wird uns nahtlos in den Release am 18. September führen. Und so wird der Zeitplan für die anstehenden Tage aussehen:

Wir werden die Beta-Server Samstag um 15:00 Uhr (MEZ) herunterfahren. Wir danken all den fleißigen Tester, die uns mit ihrem Feedback geholfen haben, den letzten Feinschliff anzubringen.
*Besitzer der Pre-Order Collector’s Edition können Sonntag ab 1:00 Uhr morgens (MEZ) ihren Head Start Code, sowie Codes für Bonusgegenstände eingeben. Der Head Start für Besitzer der Collector’s Edition wird am frühen Sonntagnachmittag beginnen.*
Besitzer der Pre-Order Standardedition können ihren Head Start Code, sowie Codes für Bonusgegenstände am Montag um 9:00 Uhr morgens (MEZ) eingeben und direkt nach der Bestätigung loslegen.


Wenn ihr bereits an der Beta teilgenommen habt, so könnt ihr den Client auch für den Head Start benutzen. Solltet ihr WAR bisher noch nicht gespielt haben, dann ladet den Client herunter, um auf das Spiel vorbereitet zu sein.

Um am Head Start teilzunehmen, benötigt ihr ein aktives Konto auf www.war-europe.com. Diejenigen unter euch, die bereits ein Konto besitzen, müssen nur sicherstellen, dass sie auch ihre Login-Daten wissen und sich gedulden, bis sie den Head Start Code eingeben können.

Wenn ihr allerdings noch kein Konto besitzt, dann ist es allerhöchste Zeit, euch auf unserer Registrierungsseite eins anzulegen. Auch wenn ihr nicht am Head Start teilnehmt, so werdet ihr ein Konto für die Veröffentlichung am 18. September benötigen.

Es wird eine interessante Zeit für uns alle. WAR steht in den Startlöchern und eure Avatare werden schon bald im Zeitalter der Abrechnung um ihr Überleben kämpfen.

Wir sehen uns auf dem Schlachtfeld!"


----------



## Gulba (14. September 2008)

eventer schrieb:


> Man ab 1uhr, das steht auch da auf der Seite...LESEN



Ich bitte um aufklärung Sir, wenn sie 1uhr sagen meinen sie dann 1uhr heute nacht oder 13:00 morgen mittag


----------



## Olos (14. September 2008)

methadronbs schrieb:


> les du besser mal richtig 1 uhr MEZ, da wir aber MEZ +1Std (Sommerzeit haben) ist das bei uns 24 Uhr... Wenn schon klugscheissen, dann bitte richtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich widerspreche dir ja ungerne, aber die News auf deren HP kamen exakt zu der Zeit, die in der Überschrift stehen, also 23:15 MEZ war in Deutschland tatsächlich 23:15 Uhr.


----------



## Percard (14. September 2008)

methadronbs schrieb:


> les du besser mal richtig 1 uhr MEZ, da wir aber MEZ +1Std (Sommerzeit haben) ist das bei uns 24 Uhr... Wenn schon klugscheissen, dann bitte richtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ist es nicht 2 uhr bei uns? weil +1?

MFG


----------



## cynir (14. September 2008)

methadronbs schrieb:


> les du besser mal richtig 1 uhr MEZ, da wir aber MEZ +1Std (Sommerzeit haben) ist das bei uns 24 Uhr... Wenn schon klugscheissen, dann bitte richtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich finde es geht echt nix über Klugscheisser, die Klugscheisser belehren und dabei selbst voll in die Scheisse fassen. 1h MEZ ist zu MESZ 2h nicht 24h, im Sommer werden die Uhren vorgestellt.


----------



## soefsn (14. September 2008)

D4rk-x schrieb:


> Es sind nicht alle so schnell udn gut informiert wie du -.- Deswegen fragen se ja....
> Es soll auch noch leute geben die etwas unwissender sind, ernsthaft fragen und dann solche unschönen Antworten erhalten, wie die von dir. Chill mal. Community beduetet Gemeinschaft nicht Feindschaft.
> 
> B2T: Eventer hat jedoch, so unfreudnlich es auch war, recht. Es soll ab 1 Uhr funktionieren.



Ich stimme dir bei deiner Aussage zu. Jedoch hätte ein einfacher Blick auf www.war-europe.com gereicht um die Info zu bekommen ab wann man seinen Key eingeben kann.


----------



## Semtexx (14. September 2008)

> Ich bitte um aufklärung Sir, wenn sie 1uhr sagen meinen sie dann 1uhr heute nacht oder 13:00 morgen mittag



Ich will doch hoffen 1 Uhr haute Nacht!

Sonst würden sie 13:00 Uhr schreiben.


----------



## methadronbs (14. September 2008)

das mag ja sein, aber korrekt ist in deutschland mez +1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da aber irland auch die sommerzeit hat (freund google sei dank), passen die zeiten wieder und ich bin nur halb im unrecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eventer (14. September 2008)

Mein gott die schrieben sogar 1uhr *morgens*...


----------



## Katalmacht (14. September 2008)

Die Zeiten die GOA auf der Seite schreibt entsprechen unserer Lokalen Zeit, soweit ich das beobachten konnte.

Sorry falls das falsch ist^^


----------



## cynir (14. September 2008)

methadronbs schrieb:


> das mag ja sein, aber korrekt ist in deutschland mez +1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vielleicht, aber nur vielleicht, solltest Du auch die Möglichkeit ins Auge fasssen, dass derjenige der die News auf war-europe postet kein promovierter Wissenschafter ist sondern durch den Zusatz MEZ einfach nur sagen will: Deutsche Zeit.

Wäre das nicht ne Möglichkeit?


----------



## eventer (14. September 2008)

Katalmacht schrieb:


> Die Zeiten die GOA auf der Seite schreibt entsprechen unserer Lokalen Zeit, soweit ich das beobachten konnte.
> 
> Sorry falls das falsch ist^^



Nein, ist so.


----------



## methadronbs (14. September 2008)

cynir schrieb:


> Ich finde es geht echt nix über Klugscheisser, die Klugscheisser belehren und dabei selbst voll in die Scheisse fassen. 1h MEZ ist zu MESZ 2h nicht 24h, im Sommer werden die Uhren vorgestellt.


jaha das kann ich besonders gut... ist ja aber auch schon spät, nämlich fast 1 uhr mez  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (14. September 2008)

Gleich 1 Uhr, hoffe ihr habt alle eure Keys bereit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss noch warten bis Montag *schnüff* ^^


----------



## Reliq (14. September 2008)

Gulba schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob es schon möglich ist seinen Headstart Code für seinen account zu aktivieren ? Habe es schon auf http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/ versucht dort geht es allerdings noch nicht.




Schonmal die Offizielle WAR Internetpresenz gesehen?
Da gibt es eine News die deine Frage sehr gut beantwortet.

Gruss Reli


----------



## Reliq (14. September 2008)

Gulba schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob es schon möglich ist seinen Headstart Code für seinen account zu aktivieren ? Habe es schon auf http://www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/ versucht dort geht es allerdings noch nicht.




Schonmal die Offizielle WAR Internetpresenz gesehen?
Da gibt es eine News die deine Frage sehr gut beantwortet.

Gruss Reli


EDIT: SORRY FÜR DOPPEL POST..HATTE LAAG


----------



## D4rk-x (14. September 2008)

Ja ich dachte auch grad---> BITTE GOA, lass alles funktionieren ^^


----------



## Shainara (14. September 2008)

wasn geiler Thread :-) Sehr witzig !!


----------



## Evíga (14. September 2008)

eventer schrieb:


> Mein gott die schrieben sogar 1uhr *morgens*...



Aber "morgen" ist doch erst, wenn ich 6h geschlafen habe.. Außerdem stehe ich immer um 12:00 mittags auf. Ist dann 13:00 für mich incht "morgens"...?


----------



## methadronbs (14. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Aber "morgen" ist doch erst, wenn ich 6h geschlafen habe.. Außerdem stehe ich immer um 12:00 mittags auf. Ist dann 13:00 für mich incht "morgens"...?


falsch morgens ist erst, wenn ich geschlafen habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luu1 (14. September 2008)

Ich hoffe ja auf einen erfreulichen Bug, dass ich meinen PO SE Code auch jetzt eingeben kann <3


----------



## eventer (14. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Aber "morgen" ist doch erst, wenn ich 6h geschlafen habe.. Außerdem stehe ich immer um 12:00 mittags auf. Ist dann 13:00 für mich incht "morgens"...?



Und weil du 24°C als 12°C empfindest ist es net 24°C?

Selten soviel...nunja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dashy (14. September 2008)

Ich muss auch bis Montag warten *hmpf*

Btw: Muss ich dann den Key der bei meiner cd dabei ist, am 18ten dann hinzufügen ?


----------



## Katalmacht (14. September 2008)

Luu schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja auf einen erfreulichen Bug, dass ich meinen PO SE Code auch jetzt eingeben kann <3




Hehe nicht nur du! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garrok (14. September 2008)

Kurze Frage nebenbei: Muss man den Key für den vorzeitigen Zugang wieder auf der gleichen Seite eingeben wo man auch schon den Betakey eingegeben hat? (Sprich www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey)


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (14. September 2008)

Luu schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja auf einen erfreulichen Bug, dass ich meinen PO SE Code auch jetzt eingeben kann <3



muahaha...wenn das gehen würd...ich will auch *G*

Aber glaub DAS geht nich...ich mein, erfreuliche Bugs? *gg*


----------



## eventer (14. September 2008)

Dashy schrieb:


> Ich muss auch bis Montag warten *hmpf*
> 
> Btw: Muss ich dann den Key der bei meiner cd dabei ist, am 18ten dann hinzufügen ?



ja


----------



## D4rk-x (14. September 2008)

Garrok schrieb:


> Kurze Frage nebenbei: Muss man den Key für den vorzeitigen Zugang wieder auf der gleichen Seite eingeben wo man auch schon den Betakey eingegeben hat? (Sprich www.war-europe.com/#/myproductkey)



Ich denke es gibt gleich wieder ein richtiges Accountfester.... 2 Min noch!!


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (14. September 2008)

D4rk-x schrieb:


> Ich denke es gibt gleich wieder ein richtiges Accountfester.... 2 Min noch!!




du denkst sie sind pünktlich ? *fg


----------



## D4rk-x (14. September 2008)

man darf doch träumen, oder ? ^^


----------



## cynir (14. September 2008)

Luu schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja auf einen erfreulichen Bug, dass ich meinen PO SE Code auch jetzt eingeben kann <3



Ich fürchte den Unterschied zwischen WARSEx und WARCEx kann selbst GOA erkennen. Aber versuchen sollten wirs trotzdem :-)


----------



## shandron (14. September 2008)

1 Uhr und es geht nicht ZOMG


----------



## methadronbs (14. September 2008)

scheint so als ob etwas passieren würde bin ausgeloggt und kann nimma einloggen 414 ick hör dir trapsen


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (14. September 2008)

shandron schrieb:


> 1 Uhr und es geht nicht ZOMG




WTF?
Steinigt GOA !

Ruft 414 !

Schnell ! Wir werden alle sterben !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garrok (14. September 2008)

cynir schrieb:


> Ich fürchte den Unterschied zwischen WARSEx und WARCEx kann selbst GOA erkennen. Aber versuchen sollten wirs trotzdem :-)



äääääääähh

PCEA01 ist CE?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reech (14. September 2008)

OMFG ...schon 2 Minuten zu spät... naja kann sowieso erst ab Montag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (14. September 2008)

1 Uhr und es geht nicht....das gibt dann weitere 7 Tage Gratisspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UCPJohnny (14. September 2008)

Jap istes jedenfalls bei mir.
Mh da tut sich doch was auffer site abwarten


----------



## shandron (14. September 2008)

DarkRyuZ7 schrieb:


> Schnell ! Wir werden alle sterben !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das werden wir alle sowies, aber vorher will ich noch WO zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4rk-x (14. September 2008)

ich sollte so spät nicht mehr so viel enrgy trinken... ^^ mein armes herz xD


----------



## Stancer (14. September 2008)

Wo bleiben eigentlich die GOA-Flamer ? Schon 5min drüber und noch kein Flamerthread !


----------



## Gramir (14. September 2008)

fehler 414 ... i missed you


----------



## Draco1985 (14. September 2008)

Uuuuuuuuund da ist er wieder, unser Freund der gute alte "Error 414"! Ich glaub ich geh ins Bett, das dauert sicher noch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eventer (14. September 2008)

bis halb wart ich noch, sonst geh ich pennen und machs später *g


----------



## Thalamas (14. September 2008)

...Oh Gott ich glaub ich bin Süchtig, naja bin ja hier in bester Gesellschaft *fg*


----------



## Gemroll (14. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Wo bleiben eigentlich die GOA-Flamer ? Schon 5min drüber und noch kein Flamerthread !



GOA ist soooo doof! Die haben 1 Uhr gesagt und jetzt geht immer noch nichts!!!! mi mi mi!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hándo (14. September 2008)

naja dann mal kaffee aufsetzen *gg*


----------



## Larison (14. September 2008)

Man Dich habe ich ja lange nicht mehr gesehen. 
Hi *four-one-four*.

Na mal schauen wann es diesmal geht.

Die Hoffnung ist ja noch da.

Gruß
Lari


----------



## Evíga (14. September 2008)

Bei mir eben gings ohne Probleme bis zum Formular - leider hab' ich keinen Key.. *duck*


----------



## Garrok (14. September 2008)

Habt ihr etwa schon Fehlermeldungen bekommen?


----------



## Derail (14. September 2008)

Sorry, aber ich kann mich einloggen und mein Key regestrieren.

Habe leider nur SE und nicht CE... Tausche Login gegen CE key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4rk-x (14. September 2008)

Ich mein, ist denen nicht klar das wenn die 1 Uhr morgens schreiben, so kranke leute wie ich, vorm rechner sitzen und den code eingeben wollen ?


----------



## HappyChaos (14. September 2008)

OH MEIN GOTT die welt geht unter,ich kann mitten in der nacht meinen key noch nicht eingeben AHH *im keller versteck* /ironie off
so ähm ok  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kann sowieso auch erst am montag die eingeben :>


----------



## Gulba (14. September 2008)

414 is back   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Find schade das die beta schon zuende ist, ihrgentwie trifft man in der beta total die korreckten leute und auf den live servern dann immer nur ars**lö*** ...


----------



## Lari (14. September 2008)

D4rk-x schrieb:


> Ich mein, ist denen nicht klar das wenn die 1 Uhr morgens schreiben, so kranke leute wie ich, vorm rechner sitzen und den code eingeben wollen ?


Das wissen die garantiert ^^ *am Bitburger nippel*


----------



## UCPJohnny (14. September 2008)

Woohooo
Fehler: Du bist bereits autehtifiziert haha das fängt gut an aber abwarten


----------



## methadronbs (14. September 2008)

jawollsky herr kapitän, bin ausgelogt und bekomme den fehler "du bist schon authentifiziert" ich rauch noch auf, dann ins bett wecker ist eh auf 8 uhr gestellt


----------



## Garrok (14. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Bei mir eben gings ohne Probleme bis zum Formular - leider hab' ich keinen Key.. *duck*




Kann mich auch einloggen, aber ist die Keyeingabe nicht noch für die Betakeys? Weil man muss ja wieder Email usw angeben


----------



## Galak (14. September 2008)

blöde frage ist mit dem cd-key auf der war seite der head start key gemeint?


----------



## Estagor (14. September 2008)

Ich hab Angst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

Naja wart noch bis 1:20 oder 1:30 dann geh ich Pennen 

könnte es sein das 2 Uhr gemeint ist ? MEZ +1 bei uns oder nicht ?


----------



## Kranak90 (14. September 2008)

Tja vor 1 Uhr einloggen ftw^^


----------



## Gramir (14. September 2008)

Dieser Code kann nicht registriert werden, da er noch nicht gültig ist.


bleble

*kaffee kocht und sich ein buch, 414 Pfade der Shaolin, nimmt*


----------



## eventer (14. September 2008)

Ändern die das key formular überhaupt?


----------



## Reech (14. September 2008)

Gulba schrieb:


> 414 is back
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann sehen wir uns ja Montag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skela (14. September 2008)

Also bei mir kommt momentan: "Dieser Code kann nicht registriert werden, da er noch nicht gültig ist."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (14. September 2008)

UCPJohnny schrieb:


> Woohooo
> Fehler: Du bist bereits autehtifiziert haha das fängt gut an aber abwarten



Lösch mal Cache und Cookies deines Browsers. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blufl (14. September 2008)

Ich bin auch bereits authentifiziert. Grrrrrrrr....
Ich geh auch ins bett. gute nacht


----------



## shandron (14. September 2008)

Skela schrieb:


> Also bei mir kommt momentan: "Dieser Code kann nicht registriert werden, da er noch nicht gültig ist."
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Selbe in blau


----------



## HappyChaos (14. September 2008)

ich denke das mit cd-key noch der beta key gemeint ist,bestimmt wird bald/gleich/was auch immer,eine option möglich sein,den code für den headstart eingeben zu können...wenn nicht,steinigt mich halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blufl (14. September 2008)

Ich bin auch bereits authentifiziert. Grrrrrrrr....
Ich geh auch ins bett. gute nacht


Edit:Sry für doppelpost.


----------



## Brutenick (14. September 2008)

bei mir steht "This key cannot be registered as it is not yet valid." 

das klingt nach verspätung aber gesund. üprobier es bis halb, sonst morgen früh. hauptsache es geht echt schon early afternoon morgen los...


----------



## D4rk-x (14. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Das wissen die garantiert ^^ *am Bitburger nippel*



aaaaaber ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shainara (14. September 2008)

Skela schrieb:


> Also bei mir kommt momentan: "Dieser Code kann nicht registriert werden, da er noch nicht gültig ist."
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bekomm: Dieser Key ist ungültig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoD_Ary (14. September 2008)

Ich bin drin. Aber da kommt noch "Dieser Key ist zur Zeit noch nicht gültig." *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hmm da war jemand schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thalamas (14. September 2008)

Brutenick schrieb:


> bei mir steht "This key cannot be registered as it is not yet valid."
> 
> das klingt nach verspätung aber gesund. üprobier es bis halb, sonst morgen früh. hauptsache es geht echt schon early afternoon morgen los...



Das ja auch noch das Formular für den Open Beta Key den man dort bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daraios (14. September 2008)

UCPJohnny schrieb:


> Woohooo
> Fehler: Du bist bereits autehtifiziert haha das fängt gut an aber abwarten




ah bin ich nicht der einzige...gut^^...

mal ne frage..ich kann erst ab montag 9uhr (+/- sommerzeitgoatime) zocken möchte mir aber den C schon voerher ziehen..wird das möglich sein?..ich find da nähmlich nichts auf der wo seite (nein nicht nur weil ich mich nicht einloggen kann sondern weil da schon vorher nix dazu stand..oder ich bin blind^^)


----------



## Estagor (14. September 2008)

bing es ist 1:12 ^^ 

noch mehr Angst hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (14. September 2008)

Kurze Umfrage: Wer geht erst ins Bett, wenn der Key eingeloggt ist? :>


----------



## Larison (14. September 2008)

Skela schrieb:


> Also bei mir kommt momentan: "Dieser Code kann nicht registriert werden, da er noch nicht gültig ist."
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dito

Gruß
Lari


----------



## Jörmungand (14. September 2008)

LEUTE...

1 Uhrs MEZ = 2 Uhr bei uns (MESZ)

lest auf wikipedia nach wenn ihr mir nicht glaubt.

also: 2 Uhr. 
werdet euch wohl noch gedulden müssen..


----------



## Stancer (14. September 2008)

Der Authezifizierungsfehler ist nen Bug im Skript. Man ist noch angemeldet, kriegt es aber nicht angezeigt. Drückt mal auf der Seite Strg-F5, dann sollte es wieder richtig angezeigt bekommen !


----------



## Remor (14. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Kurze Umfrage: Wer geht erst ins Bett, wenn der Key eingeloggt ist? :>



ich net ^^ da wird gezockt bis zum geht nich mehr ^^


----------



## musssein (14. September 2008)

habe soeben eine mail bekommen:



> FREISCHALTBARE GEGENSTÄNDE:  PSEG0N-etc


 ..was sind das für gegenstände? standard edition


----------



## Estagor (14. September 2008)

naja so lange werd ich denk ich doch nicht auf bleiben wart wie gesagt noch bis halb und dann geh ich Pennen.
Zocken werden wir denk ich e erst so gegen 14 oder 15 Uhr Morgen Nachmittag können wenn alles gut läuft 

Peace out  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (14. September 2008)

Ich geh ins Bett sobald ich Key eingegeben haben. Zocken wird eh erst ab heute Mittag sein. Die Server gehen ja erst am "frühen Nachmittag" los


----------



## Evíga (14. September 2008)

Remor schrieb:


> ich net ^^ da wird gezockt bis zum geht nich mehr ^^



Dir ist aber klar, dass die Server erst heute Nachmittag online kommen...?


----------



## Katalmacht (14. September 2008)

Verdammt wieso bekomm ich kein 414! ;/


----------



## Lycian (14. September 2008)

bei mir steht -code noch nicht gültig-   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nun is es 1.16uhr und ich muß zur arbeit


----------



## Hardnoise (14. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Kurze Umfrage: Wer geht erst ins Bett, wenn der Key eingeloggt ist? :>



Ich warte noch bis 2:30 etwa, danach geh ich penn^^


----------



## D4rk-x (14. September 2008)

Auf welchen server wirds euch verschlagen? mich findet man ab morgen auf dem open-RvR RP Server


----------



## Bulk (14. September 2008)

UUuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhh Code 1227 , ich glaub ich geh ins Bett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hándo (14. September 2008)

hm ich hab fehler code 1227
edit meint da war einer schneller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reech (14. September 2008)

Zum.... ach egal
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1175834/TV_Total_Nippel_Mix


----------



## UCPJohnny (14. September 2008)

Code 1227 die werden Kreativ bei GOA


----------



## Zenek (14. September 2008)

Jörmungand schrieb:


> LEUTE...
> 
> 1 Uhrs MEZ = 2 Uhr bei uns (MESZ)
> 
> ...



Quatsch mit Soße !

Laut News konnte man um 23.15 MEZ den Patch für die Sprachausgabe laden !
Und bei mir hier in Deutschland, Zuhause konnte ich um 23.15 Uhr Deutscher Zeit den Patch laden also ist wenn gesagt wird 1.00 Uhr auch 1.00 Uhr gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daraios (14. September 2008)

Ein Fehler ist aufgetreten. Vorgang kann nicht fortgesetzt werden (Code 1227)...aha


----------



## Larison (14. September 2008)

Endlich mal Abwechslung. 
Code 1227.

Gruß
Lari


----------



## D4rk-x (14. September 2008)

AH 414 ist BACK!!!!! Grad wurd ich von 414 angegriffen xD


----------



## Louis Hunt (14. September 2008)

is der anfang PCEA01 des Code vom CE Headstart key?


----------



## Fr3ak3r (14. September 2008)

Daraios schrieb:


> Ein Fehler ist aufgetreten. Vorgang kann nicht fortgesetzt werden (Code 1227)...aha



mal was neues  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

haben die eigentlich nix aus dem beta debakel gelernt?!


----------



## Katalmacht (14. September 2008)

Louis schrieb:


> is der anfang PCEA01 des Code vom CE Headstart key?



Hab auch den Anfang aber nur SE


----------



## eventer (14. September 2008)

code 1227 yeah


----------



## Offlinemaker (14. September 2008)

Zum thema zeiten da is alles berücksichtigt , weil ich hab auf der englischen seite immer andere zeiten als auf der deutschen gesehen


----------



## Streuneralex (14. September 2008)

Daraios schrieb:


> Ein Fehler ist aufgetreten. Vorgang kann nicht fortgesetzt werden (Code 1227)...aha




Hab ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Und jetzt bin ich ausgeloggt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kulma (14. September 2008)

Louis schrieb:


> is der anfang PCEA01 des Code vom CE Headstart key?


ui code 1227 is mal was neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garrok (14. September 2008)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> mal was neues
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=LCayacFcCX4


----------



## Ferox21 (14. September 2008)

Jörmungand schrieb:


> LEUTE...
> 
> 1 Uhrs MEZ = 2 Uhr bei uns (MESZ)
> 
> ...




Na ja, das halte ich für nicht richtig. Diesen Unterschied zwischem EZ und MESZ dürfen die bei GOA nicht mal kennen und werden es wenn als Erklärungsversuch vorschießen. Wenn die engliche Zeit meinen müssten sie UTC oder GMT schreiben, das ist halt die englische Zeit, früher auch mal westeuropäische Zeit die außer auf der Insel nur noch in Portugal gilt...


----------



## Daraios (14. September 2008)

mal weiter einloggen versuchen..vieleicht kriegen wir ja noch ein paar neue servercodes..schreibt wer mit?

fehlercodes mein ich natürlich ^^


----------



## Lewellyn (14. September 2008)

Wartet doch einfach bis in den News was steht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gemroll (14. September 2008)

Nur weil ihr gerade während der Umstellung eine Fehlermeldung (1227) erhaltet,
weil die Leute MITTEN IN DER NACHT gerade ihre Systeme umstellen,
bedeutet das nicht automatisch "Unfähigkeit" der Betreiber.

Ihr stellt Euch das immer alle soooo einfach vor. So als ob da jemand nur nen Knopf
drücken muss, und alles funktioniert.

Geduldet Euch doch einfach, Mädels! 

It´s done, when it´s done!


----------



## Lari (14. September 2008)

Lewellyn schrieb:


> Wartet doch einfach bis in den News was steht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das wäre doch zu einfach *weiter am Bitburger nuckel*


----------



## eventer (14. September 2008)

WWWAAAAAAAGGGGGHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Ferox21 (14. September 2008)

Denke ich auch. Die stellen halt eben die Accountseiten um, und das geht auch in der heutigen Zeit nicht von einem Moent auf den anderen und wird auch nicht leichter, wenn einige tausend Leute gleich die Server stürmen.


----------



## cynir (14. September 2008)

Jörmungand schrieb:


> LEUTE...
> 
> 1 Uhrs MEZ = 2 Uhr bei uns (MESZ)
> 
> ...



Grundsätzlich hast Du damit Recht, auf streng wissenschaftlicher Basis. Allerdings gibt es zur Zeit kein europäisches Land in dem die MEZ gelten würde, und kannst Du mir erklären warum ein Newsposter auf einer deutschsprachigen Seite die Zeitzone von Ländern wie Tunesien, Lybien, Algerien, Niger, Nigeria, Gabun, Rep. Kongo etc. angeben sollte? Wäre es da nicht eher wahrscheinlich, dass eben dieser Poster kein promovierter Wissenschafter ist, der uns mit der Zeitangabe ein wenig in die Irre führen möchte, sondern einfach nur ein Newsposter der damit sagen will: deutsche Zeit?

Könnte es nicht vielleicht, mal nur vielleicht, so sein?


----------



## HGVermillion (14. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Kurze Umfrage: Wer geht erst ins Bett, wenn der Key eingeloggt ist? :>


Hier, ich hab keinen Bock den Headstart zu verpassen, am Dienstag ist Schule und ich will bis dahin noch etwas spielen können.


----------



## Picknikker (14. September 2008)

Bis was in den News steht? Als die Server gestern nicht mehr hochgefahren wurden haben sie es NUR 5h später zugegeben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zixxel (14. September 2008)

Hmmmmm kann mir das wer übersetzten?^^

1227 0x04CB  	 Dem Ziel der Netzwerkübertragung ist bereits eine Adresse zugeordnet.


----------



## Kulma (14. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  na ja noch immer code 1227  hab ich halt zeit um zu überelgen wann ich nächste woche ins kino gehe und gleich die karten online bestelle


----------



## Lewellyn (14. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Das wäre doch zu einfach *weiter am Bitburger nuckel*


...*nuckelt auch an seinem...*g* *


----------



## darthZaki (14. September 2008)

> Wir freuen uns, euch mitteilen zu können, dass, aufgrund der niedrigeren Auslastung unserer Webseite, die Login- und Passwortwiederherstellungsfunktion wieder verfügbar ist.
> 
> Beachtet jedoch bitte, dass wir diese Optionen am 14., 15. und 18. September abermals deaktivieren, um die Last auf unsere Server während dieser Zeit zu verringern, also stellt euch bitte im Voraus darauf ein.



Das die Login-Funktion an den Head-Start Tagen und am Release deaktiviert wird, wurde doch bereits angekündigt (s.o.)! Also ruhig Blut, denn das hat gar nichts zu bedeuten!


----------



## Lycian (14. September 2008)

Dieser Code kann nicht registriert werden, da er noch nicht gültig ist. naja versuch ich halt nach der arbeit 



omg wen ich das schon les 

ich hab schule da wird mir schlecht hab Xtra wegen den ganzen kindern aufgehört mit wow hoffentlich wird das nich standart das die alle zur schule gehn -.-


----------



## Dini (14. September 2008)

Zur Severfrage: Eindeutig Egrimm, Open RvR - RP Server^^


----------



## Tamir (14. September 2008)

zum beruhigen und runterkommen:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=YxWeAonHs6w


----------



## Fr3ak3r (14. September 2008)

Garrok schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=LCayacFcCX4




Was willst mir damit sagen?! 

Setz mal deine rosarote Brille ab, vorher großkotzig sagen das sie daraus gelernt haben und es im headstart nichtmehr passieren wird und nu das, ich finds einfach nur zum totlachen.


----------



## Lari (14. September 2008)

Zur Stimmung passt aber eher:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=U7-60tyLQhA
Kommt mir jedenfalls so vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rofl @ Freaker: Was wenn es bloß ein Missverständnis bei MEZ iss? Flame on ^^


----------



## Evíga (14. September 2008)

zixxel schrieb:


> Hmmmmm kann mir das wer übersetzten?^^
> 
> 1227 0x04CB  	 Dem Ziel der Netzwerkübertragung ist bereits eine Adresse zugeordnet.



"Es gibt ein Problem. Probier es später nochmal."


----------



## TranceGemini (14. September 2008)

Also ich habe grad den Patch gezogen jetzt kommt beim einloggen:
" Der Patch hat einen Fehler in der Datei (Base/pkg.mft) festgestellt. Versucht es später bitte erneut."

Was ist das schon wieder??


----------



## Brawler666 (14. September 2008)

Lycian schrieb:


> Dieser Code kann nicht registriert werden, da er noch nicht gültig ist. naja versuch ich halt nach der arbeit
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Geil , mit solchen Posts würd ich nitmal auf die Idee kommen das du überhaupt schon in der Schule bist/warst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UCPJohnny (14. September 2008)

Wie ihr gleich wieder abgeht sie stellen die Server um und hier wird gleich wieder Unfähigkeit von GOA in den Raum geschmissen


----------



## Estagor (14. September 2008)

1227 kam sa und siegte ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jörmungand (14. September 2008)

wenn bei mir hier in österreich wirklich MEZ gelten würde dann hätt ich bestimmt schon was in den neuesten news stehen.

EDIT: 

"Die Registrierung der Codes für den Headstart der Vorbesteller einer Collector's Edition verschiebt sich aus technischen Gründen auf 2 Uhr MEZ.

Wir danken für euer Verständnis."


----------



## atilla86 (14. September 2008)

Also wenn man unter code den key eingeben will sagt er der sei noch net gültig also denke ich net das man sich einloggen muss^^


----------



## Daraios (14. September 2008)

Thiluvien schrieb:


> Zur Severfrage: Eindeutig Egrimm, Open RvR - RP Server^^




me und ein teil meiner gilde auch...leider auf der zerstörungsseite weil wir uns darauf geeinigte haben die beiden rp rvr server zu besiedeln und auf dem einen ordnung und auf dem anderen zerstörung zu machen..und ausgerechnet der zerstörungsserver kommt mit zum h-start -.- wo ich doch so gern einen zwerg angefangen hätte *wein*


----------



## Jörmungand (14. September 2008)

UCPJohnny schrieb:


> Wie ihr gleich wieder abgeht sie stellen die Server um und hier wird gleich wieder Unfähigkeit von GOA in den Raum geschmissen



jap. muss wirklich sagen, dass sich einige forenuser hier sehr kindisch benehmen.

beschäftigt euch mal mehr mit reallife.
es is immerhin schon so weit, dass ihr wegen solchen kleinigkeiten zum teil schon aggressiv werdet...


----------



## everblue (14. September 2008)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> Was willst mir damit sagen?!
> 
> Setz mal deine rosarote Brille ab, vorher großkotzig sagen das sie daraus gelernt haben und es im headstart nichtmehr passieren wird und nu das, ich finds einfach nur zum totlachen.



Man könnte sowieso nur den Code eingeben.

Server sind erst am frühen Sonntagnachmittag online.


----------



## D4rk-x (14. September 2008)

Daraios schrieb:


> me und ein teil meiner gilde auch...leider auf der zerstörungsseite weil wir uns darauf geeinigte haben die beiden rp rvr server zu besiedeln und auf dem einen ordnung und auf dem anderen zerstörung zu machen..und ausgerechnet der zerstörungsserver kommt mit zum h-start -.- wo ich doch so gern einen zwerg angefangen hätte *wein*



Na dann können wir aber seite an seite kämpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (14. September 2008)

he dann sieht man sich ja vielleicht mal ingame, mein trupp wird ebenfalls zerstörung gehn... *schließt sich dark an*^^


----------



## Kulma (14. September 2008)

31 minuten noch bis head start


----------



## eventer (14. September 2008)

Die Registrierung der Codes für den Headstart der Vorbesteller einer Collector's Edition verschiebt sich aus technischen Gründen auf 2 Uhr MEZ.

Wir danken für euer Verständnis.


----------



## Iceman090680 (14. September 2008)

codes erst ab 2:00 Uhr


----------



## Kranak90 (14. September 2008)

Die Registrierung der Codes für den Headstart der Vorbesteller einer Collector's Edition verschiebt sich aus technischen Gründen auf 2 Uhr MEZ.

Wir danken für euer Verständnis.

Quelle: http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de148&lang=de

Edit: Danke das mal wieder jemand schneller war.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (14. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Rofl @ Freaker: Was wenn es bloß ein Missverständnis bei MEZ iss? Flame on ^^



darum gehts ja garnicht, sondern um die einlogg probleme, die ja eigentlich nichtmehr auftreten sollten.


----------



## Lewellyn (14. September 2008)

Die Registrierung der Codes für den Headstart der Vorbesteller einer Collector's Edition verschiebt sich aus technischen Gründen auf 2 Uhr MEZ.

Wir danken für euer Verständnis.
....


----------



## Gemroll (14. September 2008)

Rofl @ Freaker


----------



## Devil4u (14. September 2008)

Suche neue F5 Taste, bitte nur kostengünstige Angebote.

xD


----------



## Tamir (14. September 2008)

> Die Registrierung der Codes für den Headstart der Vorbesteller einer Collector's Edition verschiebt sich aus technischen Gründen auf 2 Uhr MEZ.
> 
> Wir danken für euer Verständnis.



HAHA


----------



## Kulma (14. September 2008)

mez bei uns ist in österreich ist Zeit: Mitteleuropäische Zeit (MEZ), im Sommer MEZ + 1 Stunde


----------



## Thalamas (14. September 2008)

Vieleicht sind die von GOA ja noch baden ^^
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2483480/Little...in_Andy_und_lou


----------



## Ferox21 (14. September 2008)

Pff, war klar. Ich geh dann mal ins Bett, morgen früh sollte es wohl auch noch reichen...


----------



## Kranak90 (14. September 2008)

Wehe das klappt nicht um 2 Uhr^^


----------



## frozen (14. September 2008)

ganz ruhig, die werden schon ne Meldung schreiben, wenn es möglich ist, seinen Headstart Key einzutragen.


Lasst die Server net schon vorher abrauchen.....


----------



## Lari (14. September 2008)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> darum gehts ja garnicht, sondern um die einlogg probleme, die ja eigentlich nichtmehr auftreten sollten.


Man weiß nicht, was sie gerade an der Seite machen. Wenn die News da ist, dass man Codes registrieren kann, und es dann wieder nicht funktioniert, dann kann man loswettern.
aktuell ist es ja wieder eine Verschiebung um eine Stunde. Wenn es so weiter geht schuldet GOA mir 'nen Kasten Bitburger.


----------



## Hardnoise (14. September 2008)

Wie nice ist das denn, innerhalb von 30 Minuten die Info =)


----------



## Slainnarius (14. September 2008)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> darum gehts ja garnicht, sondern um die einlogg probleme, die ja eigentlich nichtmehr auftreten sollten.




Wen der login um 1uhr mez (2mesz) losgehen soll ist es klar das ihr ne fehler meldung bekommt vor 2uhr.


----------



## Evíga (14. September 2008)

So, wünsch euch noch viel Erfolg bei dir Keyeingabe - haut sicher alles gleich hin. Gute Nacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!


----------



## maselevic (14. September 2008)

hmm wieso überrascht mich das nicht ?


----------



## Lewellyn (14. September 2008)

Habt ihr es gelesen?
Eine Stunde verzögerung.
Thema Server. Ich geh auf "Huss"


----------



## Draco1985 (14. September 2008)

Naja, ist ja eh schon halb zwei, also was soll's... *nach den Zigaretten und der TV-Fernbedienung greif*


----------



## DecxX (14. September 2008)

Thalamas schrieb:


> Vieleicht sind die von GOA ja noch baden ^^
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2483480/Little...in_Andy_und_lou



O M G
Doch nicht auf Deutsch?!


----------



## Dragonsóul (14. September 2008)

Kulma schrieb:


> mez bei uns ist in österreich ist Zeit: Mitteleuropäische Zeit (MEZ), im Sommer MEZ + 1 Stunde




?


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (14. September 2008)

Die Registrierung der Codes für den Headstart der Vorbesteller einer Collector's Edition verschiebt sich aus technischen Gründen auf 2 Uhr MEZ.

Wir danken für euer Verständnis.


----------



## Daraios (14. September 2008)

ich kann eh erst montag/dienstag zocken...geht ihr schon mal ruhig was zerstören ich züchte bis dahin eben im geiste ein paar sqiuks


----------



## Jörmungand (14. September 2008)

Kulma schrieb:


> mez bei uns ist in österreich ist Zeit: Mitteleuropäische Zeit (MEZ), im Sommer MEZ + 1 Stunde



also wenn ich richtig rechne gehts bei uns in österreich erst um 3 uhr los?


----------



## Estagor (14. September 2008)

ok dann wart ich halt noch die 30 min werd mir in der Zwischenzeit nochmal überlegen was fürn Char ich jetzt anfangen werde bin mir noch immer nicht zu 100% sicher leider auch noch nicht bei der Fraktion ^^ 

Brauch ich dann heute Nacht nicht mehr machen im Traum ^^


----------



## Levar (14. September 2008)

tja soviel  zur MEZ    +1 -1  Disku  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daraios (14. September 2008)

Kazragore_BdC schrieb:


> Die Registrierung der Codes für den Headstart der Vorbesteller einer Collector's Edition verschiebt sich aus technischen Gründen auf 2 Uhr MEZ.
> 
> Wir danken für euer Verständnis.




technische gründe?..ist der serveradmin besoffen vom stuhl gefallen?


----------



## Grimtom (14. September 2008)

2 Uhr ist für GOA Zeitrechnung ... irgendwann zwischen 10 und 12 Uhr morgen früh !!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lewellyn (14. September 2008)

Ich mußte noch nie im Ösi-Land die Uhr umstellen. hehe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winterrowd (14. September 2008)

Da ihr ja sowieso gerade nichts zu tun habt...
Schaut euch das mal an!!! Ein Warhammer-Tattoo!!! xD


ich-nackt-zuhause net?id=9025428


----------



## HiFischi (14. September 2008)

Jörmungand schrieb:


> also wenn ich richtig rechne gehts bei uns in österreich erst um 3 uhr los?



Österrich ist gleich mit Deutschland  xD du pflaume ^^ 
allso auch um 2


----------



## Hardnoise (14. September 2008)

Bevor hier nun wieder das geflame los geht ala "Omg war so klar dass das passieren wird", seid froh das man uns so schnell darüber Informiert..
Ist auch nicht üblich, siehe Patchday 4.1.1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kulma (14. September 2008)

ka wie die bei war die sommerzeit auslegen


----------



## njester (14. September 2008)

ohne flamen zu wollen, und mir ist das eigentlich auch scheiß egal, weil ich eh keinen preordercode für die ce habe, aber goa hat nix gelernt oder?

die login probleme mit 1227 sind erst nach 1 uhr aufgetreten, d. h. die haben erst nach 1 uhr den neuen login hochgeladen? Sag mal sowas macht man doch vorher? naja egal


----------



## Streuneralex (14. September 2008)

Daraios schrieb:


> technische gründe?..ist der serveradmin besoffen vom stuhl gefallen?



Ne, die ham die Putzfrau von Blizzard abgeworben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kulma (14. September 2008)

Es gibt mez und mesz bei mesz ist die sommer zeit schon drinnen


----------



## Thalamas (14. September 2008)

DecxX schrieb:


> O M G
> Doch nicht auf Deutsch?!



Ok Ok :-)
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=hkTOW7XaN7I
so besser ?


----------



## Lewellyn (14. September 2008)

boa,die Meckerei ist ja wieder göil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamir (14. September 2008)

LOL ist ja wie ein Chat hier! Nicht das wir hier gleich auch einen 414 bekommen.


----------



## Kulma (14. September 2008)

naja jezt hab ich auch schon das neue gemini imige auf meine dream ruafgespielt mit was soll ich mich jezt beschäftigen


----------



## rhiarn (14. September 2008)

also ich seh das eigentlich ganz locker.

denkt dran schlimmer als beim start der Open Beta kanns eh nicht mehr kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und daher werde ich jetzt einfach mal abwarten was um 2 Uhr passieren wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DecxX (14. September 2008)

Thalamas schrieb:


> Ok Ok :-)
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=hkTOW7XaN7I
> so besser ?



Um einiges xP


----------



## Das Ich (14. September 2008)

Leute!!!! Ganz ruhig bleiben die mache des scho^^ 

Hoffe ich!! Das is ein geiles Spiel und des mache die net kaputt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lewellyn (14. September 2008)

/jupp...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daraios (14. September 2008)

irgendwie können wir froh sein das die server in europa stehen...jetzt stelle man sich vor diem wären in australien...was das für ein chaos von wegen zeitumrechnung gäbe wenn man schon die europäischen zeitzohnen nicht auf die reihe bekommt ^^


----------



## Kulma (14. September 2008)

Sommerzeit ist die Änderung der sich aus der jeweiligen Zeitzone ergebenden Zeit (Normalzeit) während eines bestimmten Zeitabschnittes. In Österreich gilt als Normalzeit die Mitteleuropäische Zeit (MEZ = Weltzeit + 1 Stunde). Während der Geltung der Sommerzeit sind die Uhren um 1 Stunde vorzustellen (Mitteleuropäische Sommerzeit MESZ = Weltzeit + 2 Stunden). In Österreich werden der Geltungszeitraum und die Umstellungszeitpunkte entsprechend der Regelung in der EU durch Verordnung der Bundesregierung festgelegt. und da soll einer durchblicken


----------



## D4rk-x (14. September 2008)

Wir sollten echt T-Shirts udn Pullis machen---> i survived 414!


----------



## Gonrog (14. September 2008)

Die Registrierung der Codes für den Headstart der Vorbesteller einer Collector's Edition verschiebt sich aus technischen Gründen auf 2 Uhr MEZ.

Wir danken für euer Verständnis.


----------



## Streuneralex (14. September 2008)

Das schrieb:


> Leute!!!! Ganz ruhig bleiben die mache des scho^^
> 
> Hoffe ich!! Das is ein geiles Spiel und des mache die net kaputt
> 
> ...




Genau. Und Mythic wird nach der Open Beta Sache schon ein genaues Auge drauf haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gemroll (14. September 2008)

Jörmungand schrieb:


> also wenn ich richtig rechne gehts bei uns in österreich erst um 3 uhr los?



Bloß weils ia Estareicha a bissal longsom sads, hoast des ned, dassd a east
umma drei ofonga kennts!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch die Ösis beginnen um 2 mit dem Headstart. 

Liebe Grüße aus München an die Schluchtenscheißer. ;-)


----------



## zixxel (14. September 2008)

Naja..... solang sies bis heut nachmittag packen is ja alles gut......^^


----------



## Lewellyn (14. September 2008)

Vieleicht gibt es ja noch mal sieben Tage gratis...*g*


----------



## VanFar (14. September 2008)

schaltet mal euren clienten ein, bei mir will er was patchen (obs geht weiß ich net, da er bei dateiliste bistlang hängt ^^)


----------



## Lyx (14. September 2008)

Tut mir ja nun echt leid und flamen ist nicht unbedingt meine Art.
Aber GOA ist echt zu nichts fähig.
Ganz ehrlich ... die komplette Open Beta über haben die so ziemlich alles falsch gemacht was man falsch machen kann.
Ich finde das langsam echt peinlich für Mythic.
Sollten sich wirklich einen besseren Partner suchen.
Denn so viele Fehler und technische Probleme habe ich noch nirgendwo anders feststellen müssen.
Mag ja sein das sich GOA bemüht.
Aber was soll man davon halten wenn trotz bemühungen, wie sie es immer in den News betonen, nichts funktioniert.
Dann fragt man sich schon wo die Kompetenz der Fachleute ist die sich angäblich bemühen aber nichts so hinbekommen wie es soll.

Sry für Flame. Aber ist doch wahr ^^


----------



## Kulma (14. September 2008)

aber nur für die ce besitzer für die normalen werdens das ja hinbekommen


----------



## Lari (14. September 2008)

Das hört sich doch ganz nach http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=xpcUxwpOQ_A&...feature=related an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardnoise (14. September 2008)

Gemroll schrieb:


> Bloß weils ia Estareicha a bissal longsom sads, hoast des ned, dassd a east
> umma drei ofonga kennts!
> 
> 
> ...



Oida jetz wü i owa wissn wost uns jezza damit sogn wüst, worin sama bitte laungsama?


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. September 2008)

Ich hab mich schon gefragt wann ihr hier wieder anfangt *gg*


----------



## Das Ich (14. September 2008)

i survived 414! ich hab mir scho ein shirt mache lasse xD


----------



## atilla86 (14. September 2008)

2 uhr= nur code eingabe

Headstart= sonntag mittag


----------



## Thalamas (14. September 2008)

Nun nochmal zum Thema MEZ ist die im moment geltende Zeit hier in Deutschland.

Beiweise ?: klick mich


----------



## Gemroll (14. September 2008)

Lyx schrieb:


> Tut mir ja nun echt leid und flamen ist nicht unbedingt meine Art.
> 
> ...
> 
> Sry für Flame. Aber ist doch wahr ^^



A) merkt man jetzt mal garnicht....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 dann lass es gleich und entschuldige dich nicht dafür!


----------



## Daraios (14. September 2008)

Gemroll schrieb:


> A) merkt man jetzt mal garnicht....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




die jugend hat eben keine geduld..die jungen spritzer wollen immer gleich loslegen..hose runter und hophop....in der ruhe liegt die kraft mädels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feroni (14. September 2008)

aber nein aber ja aber nein aber ja aber nein -> Welche Person?


----------



## Kulma (14. September 2008)

wir österreicht sind nicht langsam wir brauchen nur länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gemroll (14. September 2008)

Daraios schrieb:


> die jugend hat eben keine geduld..die jungen spritzer wollen immer gleich loslegen..hose runter und hophop....in der ruhe liegt die kraft mädels
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



./signed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estagor (14. September 2008)

wird schon schief gehn nicht ^^ 

aus dem Land Hinter denn Bergen ^^
ach ne aus dem Land der Berge oder so ^^
414 hat überlebt auch bei uns


----------



## Predator8000 (14. September 2008)

lol vielleicht haben sie so eine Art Rätsel gemacht, und ich habs raus, um 04:14 gehts dann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kulma (14. September 2008)

ach ich will den code eingeben mus um 8 aufstehen arbeiten


----------



## Lewellyn (14. September 2008)

Daraios schrieb:


> die jugend hat eben keine geduld..die jungen spritzer wollen immer gleich loslegen..hose runter und hophop....in der ruhe liegt die kraft mädels
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hehe,ich bin da auch schon was ruhiger.lol


----------



## Hardnoise (14. September 2008)

Predator8000 schrieb:


> lol vielleicht haben sie so eine Art Rätsel gemacht, und ich habs raus, um 04:14 gehts dann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder erst am 14.1 :/


----------



## Gemroll (14. September 2008)

Predator8000 schrieb:


> lol vielleicht haben sie so eine Art Rätsel gemacht, und ich habs raus, um 04:14 gehts dann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Quatsch... nach aktuellster Fehlermeldung nach deiner Theorie dann erst um 12:27 Uhr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ne witzige Idee!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estagor (14. September 2008)

oder um 12:27 ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cynir (14. September 2008)

Thalamas schrieb:


> Nun nochmal zum Thema MEZ ist die im moment geltende Zeit hier in Deutschland.
> 
> Beiweise ?: klick mich



Sorry aber schulferien.org, wenn auch für gewöhnlich in wissenschaftlichen Kreisen als hoch zuverlässig und kompetent bekannt, irrt in diesem Punkt.

Beweise? [post="0"]Klick mich[/post]


----------



## everblue (14. September 2008)

ka was ihr alle jammert aber bei mir zumindest wurde mein code aktiviert

gebt mal da ein:

http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de


----------



## Gemroll (14. September 2008)

Wer is eigentlich dieser Peter Wicki?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagash (14. September 2008)

"Ihr Key wurde registriert"

und nun? warten auf Antwortmail?


----------



## Thalamas (14. September 2008)

fals es noch jemand nicht gesehen hat klick mich ,das funktiomiert auch beim ersten klick *g*


----------



## Predator8000 (14. September 2008)

lol @ Kulma, hast sicher angst das es morgen dann nicht mehr geht, aber ok
es nimmt dir keiner übel bei GOA weiss man nie. Gib ihn mir ich mach das
für dich, gar kein Problem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens ist heute der 14. 09. und da is wieder die 14. Oo
Gottseidank haben wir nicht den 14. 04. lol...
WAAAGH! langsam hab ich VerfolgungsWAAAGHN!


----------



## Gemroll (14. September 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> ka was ihr alle jammert aber bei mir zumindest wurde mein code aktiviert
> 
> gebt mal da ein:
> 
> http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de



ALTER! Du bist ja ein Gott! Du hast Recht!


----------



## Daraios (14. September 2008)

soeben verkündet auch buffed die frohe kunde...1:48..schnell sind die ja wirklich ^^


----------



## Crelog (14. September 2008)

Nagash schrieb:


> "Ihr Key wurde registriert"
> 
> und nun? warten auf Antwortmail?




Ja, Antwort-E-Mail kommt gleich. War bei mir auch so.
Der Client läd auch schon nen Patch oder irgendwas nach! Ist schon bei 75%  :-)


FREU!!!


----------



## Daraios (14. September 2008)

Crelog schrieb:


> Ja, Antwort-E-Mail kommt gleich. War bei mir auch so.
> Der Client läd auch schon nen Patch oder irgendwas nach! Ist schon bei 75%  :-)
> 
> 
> FREU!!!



da kommen wir wieder zu meiner frage..kann ich den client schon heute (also sonntag) ziehen oder muss ich tatsache bis montag morgen 900Uhr warten?


----------



## eventer (14. September 2008)

Crelog schrieb:


> Ja, Antwort-E-Mail kommt gleich. War bei mir auch so.
> Der Client läd auch schon nen Patch oder irgendwas nach! Ist schon bei 75%  :-)
> 
> 
> FREU!!!



Nen andern patch als den 206mb?


----------



## Garrok (14. September 2008)

Mein Key ist nur gespeichert, was heißt das? Beim Betakey war er sofort aktiviert....


----------



## everblue (14. September 2008)

Daraios schrieb:


> da kommen wir wieder zu meiner frage..kann ich den client schon heute (also sonntag) ziehen oder muss ich tatsache bis montag morgen 900Uhr warten?



denn client kannst schon ewig ziehen.

zb. hier: http://www.war-europe.com/#/clientdl/?lang=de


----------



## Lyx (14. September 2008)

Daraios schrieb:


> die jugend hat eben keine geduld..die jungen spritzer wollen immer gleich loslegen..hose runter und hophop....in der ruhe liegt die kraft mädels
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Blablubb ^^
Bevor du hier behauptest ich wäre ein kleiner Junge solltest halt erst mal die Profile besuchen gehn um herauszufinden wie alt die Leute wirklich sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nix Jugend, nix junger Spritzer. Das hab ich alles schon hinter mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kulma (14. September 2008)

Hallo *****

Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:

 Head Start licence
 Head Start Collector's Edition period (14/09/2008 to 01/10/2008 included)

Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR


----------



## Das Ich (14. September 2008)

ÄHm kann man scho loslege, oder was?


----------



## eventer (14. September 2008)

Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:

Head Start licence
Head Start Collector's Edition period (14/09/2008 to 01/10/2008 included)


----------



## Gemroll (14. September 2008)

Beide Preorder-Keys eingegeben... Patcher laufen lassen... Spiel gestartet...

Warte auf Server!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daraios (14. September 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> denn client kannst schon ewig ziehen.
> 
> zb. hier: http://www.war-europe.com/#/clientdl/?lang=de




ähm ja..da hab ich heute schon geschätzte 5000000 mal draufgedrückt und nichts passiert ^^....deswegen ja die frage..


----------



## Crelog (14. September 2008)

eventer schrieb:


> Nen andern patch als den 206mb?




Ne, der mit 206MB! Server sind aber immer noch down :-/   schade!!!


Den Client kannst dir doch von der War-HP ziehen oder nicht???  oO

Da hab ich ihn zumindest her für die Beta der CE Besitzer!


----------



## Terratec (14. September 2008)

*ICH HAB MICH ANGEMELDET!!! ICH HABS GESCHAFFT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ES GEHT...UND DAS OHNE PROBLEME...nur meine capstaste ist jetzt hin^^*


----------



## Elevlah (14. September 2008)

hm, und wo den key für die bonus items eingeben?


----------



## Hardnoise (14. September 2008)

Ehrlich gesagt halte ich das Formular der Codeeingabe noch vom Open Beta Key.
Das Formular existiert schon seit der Open Beta, ausserdem wo soll man dann den Code für die Bonusgegenstände eingeben?


----------



## everblue (14. September 2008)

Das schrieb:


> ÄHm kann man scho loslege, oder was?



NEIN erst ab den frühen Nachmittag.

War News von gestern 13.09.08:

Wie die meisten von euch sicherlich wissen, neigt sich die Open Beta schon dem Ende zu, der Head Start steht an und wird uns nahtlos in den Release am 18. September führen. Und so wird der Zeitplan für die anstehenden Tage aussehen:

Wir werden die Beta-Server Samstag um 15:00 Uhr (MEZ) herunterfahren. Wir danken all den fleißigen Tester, die uns mit ihrem Feedback geholfen haben, den letzten Feinschliff anzubringen.
Besitzer der Pre-Order Collector’s Edition können Sonntag ab 1:00 Uhr morgens (MEZ) ihren Head Start Code, sowie Codes für Bonusgegenstände eingeben. *Der Head Start für Besitzer der Collector’s Edition wird am frühen Sonntagnachmittag beginnen.*
Besitzer der Pre-Order Standardedition können ihren Head Start Code, sowie Codes für Bonusgegenstände am Montag um 9:00 Uhr morgens (MEZ) eingeben und direkt nach der Bestätigung loslegen.


Wenn ihr bereits an der Beta teilgenommen habt, so könnt ihr den Client auch für den Head Start benutzen. Solltet ihr WAR bisher noch nicht gespielt haben, dann ladet den Client herunter, um auf das Spiel vorbereitet zu sein.

Um am Head Start teilzunehmen, benötigt ihr ein aktives Konto auf www.war-europe.com. Diejenigen unter euch, die bereits ein Konto besitzen, müssen nur sicherstellen, dass sie auch ihre Login-Daten wissen und sich gedulden, bis sie den Head Start Code eingeben können.

Wenn ihr allerdings noch kein Konto besitzt, dann ist es allerhöchste Zeit, euch auf unserer Registrierungsseite eins anzulegen. Auch wenn ihr nicht am Head Start teilnehmt, so werdet ihr ein Konto für die Veröffentlichung am 18. September benötigen.

Es wird eine interessante Zeit für uns alle. WAR steht in den Startlöchern und eure Avatare werden schon bald im Zeitalter der Abrechnung um ihr Überleben kämpfen.

Wir sehen uns auf dem Schlachtfeld!


----------



## Gemroll (14. September 2008)

Lyx schrieb:


> Blablubb ^^
> Bevor du hier behauptest ich wäre ein kleiner Junge solltest halt erst mal die Profile besuchen gehn um herauszufinden wie alt die Leute wirklich sind.
> 
> 
> ...



Umso reifer solltest Du dich dann aber auch verhalten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eventer (14. September 2008)

Crelog schrieb:


> Ne, der mit 206MB! Server sind aber immer noch down :-/   schade!!!




Den 206mb patch kannst schon seid paar stunden Saugen.


Kann man den Code für die Items auch schon eingeben?


----------



## Lyx (14. September 2008)

Gemroll schrieb:


> Umso reifer solltest Du dich dann aber auch verhalten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auf Buffed?
Sinnlos! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Das Ich (14. September 2008)

gehts los oda net????  bitte um antwort


----------



## Kulma (14. September 2008)

also ich hab meinen client schon seit dem closed beta und der lezte patch war der mit 206 den konnte mann schon um 23 uhr saugen


----------



## Wanad (14. September 2008)

"Die Registrierung der Codes für den Headstart der Vorbesteller einer Collector's Edition verschiebt sich aus technischen Gründen auf 2 Uhr MEZ.

Wir danken für euer Verständnis"
naja dann doch 2 und net 1 xD


----------



## Luchi (14. September 2008)

Ich hab noch immer Code 1227


----------



## DiSanzes (14. September 2008)

> Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:
> 
> Head Start licence
> Head Start Collector's Edition period (14/09/2008 to 01/10/2008 included)
> ...



ist jetzt alles fertig registriert (items und headstart)?
was kann ich jetzt unter dem zweiten absatz verstehen?


----------



## Elevlah (14. September 2008)

brauchst zum key eingeben auch nicht einloggen.

hab genau die gleiche mail bekommen, denke damit sind die items gemeint...


----------



## Daraios (14. September 2008)

Lyx schrieb:


> Blablubb ^^
> Bevor du hier behauptest ich wäre ein kleiner Junge solltest halt erst mal die Profile besuchen gehn um herauszufinden wie alt die Leute wirklich sind.
> 
> 
> ...




böse wenn ich dich jetzt weiter einen jungen spritzer nenne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thalamas (14. September 2008)

Luchi schrieb:


> Ich hab noch immer Code 1227


Hau mal deinen key da rein


----------



## everblue (14. September 2008)

Luchi schrieb:


> Ich hab noch immer Code 1227



wenn man einen account hat:

hier eingeben:

http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de


----------



## Estagor (14. September 2008)

Hallo *****

Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:

Head Start licence
Head Start Collector's Edition period (14/09/2008 to 01/10/2008 included)

Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR

Was soll der 2te Absatz bedeuten Bestimmte Komponenten blabla


----------



## Crelog (14. September 2008)

eventer schrieb:


> Den 206mb patch kannst schon seid paar stunden Saugen.
> 
> 
> Kann man den Code für die Items auch schon eingeben?




Den Itemscode versuche ich gerade andauernd aber leider hat wohl die Anmeldung auf der HP nen fehler! Egal, ich leg mich jetzt auch aufs Ohr.
Sterben werde ich desswegen nicht und die Server werden eh erst gegen Mittag wieder hochgefahren!

Also, so long und Gute  Nacht :-)

Wir sehen uns auf dem Schlachtfeld ^^
(guter Spruch ;-))


----------



## [DM]Zottel (14. September 2008)

eigentlich hätte ich es mir ja denken können dass wenn schon der Start der Open BETA nicht funktioniert, auch der Start vom Head Start nicht funktioniert.....aber wie es aussieht lerne ich aus Fehlern nicht.....dann mal einfach ne Nacht drüber schlafen, vielleicht läuft ja morgen früh alles....


----------



## D4rk-x (14. September 2008)

ich geb den key erst dann ein wenn GOA sagt ich kann den eingeben. Die müssen nur was an der DB verkacken und CU key ^^


----------



## eventer (14. September 2008)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='953429' date='14.09.2008, 02:00']
> eigentlich hätte ich es mir ja denken können dass wenn schon der Start der Open BETA nicht funktioniert, auch der Start vom Head Start nicht funktioniert.....aber wie es aussieht lerne ich aus Fehlern nicht.....dann mal einfach ne Nacht drüber schlafen, vielleicht läuft ja morgen früh alles....




Wieso? Code kann man eingeben und bin auch schon frei geschaltet...


----------



## Garrok (14. September 2008)

Habt ihr bei der Keyeingabe auch den Text bekommen das eure Anfrage gespeichert wurde?


----------



## Oelekie (14. September 2008)

juhu ich gehör wieder zu den leuten die keine mail bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja abwartn


----------



## dashino (14. September 2008)

authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen.....
mannomann


----------



## Gortazz (14. September 2008)

Bei mir hat´s mit dem Direktlink sofort geklappt.

E-Mail war schneller da, als ich "414" sagen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da war das Nervenaufreibend zum OpenBeta-Start ja scheinbar doch zu was nutze.

Jetzt nur noch auf die Server warten *wart*

Man sieht sich InGame *freu*

Gute N8, Leutz !!


----------



## Hardnoise (14. September 2008)

Ich versteh die Leute hier echt nicht.
Warum wollt Ihr umbedingt so schnell wie möglich den Key eingeben ohne auf eine News von Warhammer direkt zu warten?
Ihr könnt sowieso noch nicht Zocken.. Lieber warte ich jetzt noch auf eine News von Warhammer um sicher zu gehn das richtige Formular auszufüllen, anstatt dann Probleme mit den Key zu haben.


----------



## Ebon (14. September 2008)

> Die Registrierung der Codes für den Headstart der Vorbesteller einer Collector's Edition verschiebt sich aus technischen Gründen auf 2 Uhr MEZ.
> 
> Wir danken für euer Verständnis.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perilax86 (14. September 2008)

Also ihr braucht euch nicht anzumelden, da die Login Server rumspinnen!


Einfach unter dem LINK alles eingeben,

hab nach 2 Minuten die Mail erhalten, weiss nicht was hier manche rumheulen -.-



LG, Perilax


----------



## Streuneralex (14. September 2008)

Oelekie schrieb:


> juhu ich gehör wieder zu den leuten die keine mail bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich auch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die von der Beta hab ich bis heute net bekommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (14. September 2008)

kann man auch schon den code für die bonusitems eingeben?


----------



## Alrek (14. September 2008)

Dann bleibt nur zu hoffen dass mein CE-Headstart-Code den ich eingegeben habe nachher auch kompatibel zu meiner normalen Version is ;-)


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. September 2008)

Abwarten ^^ Der Mailserver wird sicher grad was beansprucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skazi# (14. September 2008)

habs jetz au bei der activierungsseite gemacht aber maillässt auf sich warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## everblue (14. September 2008)

Wer CE Preorder hat:

hier Code eingeben (Account muss bereits bestehen)

http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de


----------



## Lari (14. September 2008)

Bei GMX dauerts wohl was länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (14. September 2008)

Alrek schrieb:


> Dann bleibt nur zu hoffen dass mein CE-Headstart-Code den ich eingegeben habe nachher auch kompatibel zu meiner normalen Version is ;-)



öhm, wurde nicht gesagt das CE codes nicht kompatibel mit der normalen version sind? meine sowas gelesen zu haben.


----------



## HiFischi (14. September 2008)

Allso bei mir hat alles geklapt innerhalb von 2 min meine mail bekommen ^^ 
wann kann man auf die server zugreifen ?


----------



## Kranak90 (14. September 2008)

Alrek schrieb:


> Dann bleibt nur zu hoffen dass mein CE-Headstart-Code den ich eingegeben habe nachher auch kompatibel zu meiner normalen Version is ;-)



Nö, ist er nicht. Kannst deine Chars dann wohl am 18.09 neu anfangen.


----------



## Lyx (14. September 2008)

Daraios schrieb:


> böse wenn ich dich jetzt weiter einen jungen spritzer nenne?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann musst du ja ziemlich alt sein um dir das Recht nehmen zu dürfen mich jungen Spritzer nennen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eventer (14. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Bei GMX dauerts wohl was länger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö, nach 1min war die mail da


----------



## Alrek (14. September 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Nö, ist er nicht. Kannst deine Chars dann wohl am 18.09 neu anfangen.



Und warum verkaufen die dann die Dinger einzeln im Handel? :-)


----------



## Crelog (14. September 2008)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> kann man auch schon den code für die bonusitems eingeben?


----------



## Crelog (14. September 2008)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> kann man auch schon den code für die bonusitems eingeben?


----------



## Estagor (14. September 2008)

also bei mir vorhin war die Mail nach 5 Min da oder sogar weniger im Postfach hmm 
Nur der 2te Absatz macht mich etwas stutzig 

Für alle bei dennen es noch nicht Funktioniert 
Viel Glück ich leide mit euch und das mein ich Ernst hatte bei Open Beta auch das Problem doch diesmal hatte ich glück denk ich mal


----------



## everblue (14. September 2008)

HiFischi schrieb:


> Allso bei mir hat alles geklapt innerhalb von 2 min meine mail bekommen ^^
> wann kann man auf die server zugreifen ?



ab den fühen Nachmittag

"War News von gestern 13.09.08:

Wie die meisten von euch sicherlich wissen, neigt sich die Open Beta schon dem Ende zu, der Head Start steht an und wird uns nahtlos in den Release am 18. September führen. Und so wird der Zeitplan für die anstehenden Tage aussehen:

Wir werden die Beta-Server Samstag um 15:00 Uhr (MEZ) herunterfahren. Wir danken all den fleißigen Tester, die uns mit ihrem Feedback geholfen haben, den letzten Feinschliff anzubringen.
Besitzer der Pre-Order Collector’s Edition können Sonntag ab 1:00 Uhr morgens (MEZ) ihren Head Start Code, sowie Codes für Bonusgegenstände eingeben. *Der Head Start für Besitzer der Collector’s Edition wird am frühen Sonntagnachmittag beginnen.*
Besitzer der Pre-Order Standardedition können ihren Head Start Code, sowie Codes für Bonusgegenstände am Montag um 9:00 Uhr morgens (MEZ) eingeben und direkt nach der Bestätigung loslegen.


Wenn ihr bereits an der Beta teilgenommen habt, so könnt ihr den Client auch für den Head Start benutzen. Solltet ihr WAR bisher noch nicht gespielt haben, dann ladet den Client herunter, um auf das Spiel vorbereitet zu sein.

Um am Head Start teilzunehmen, benötigt ihr ein aktives Konto auf www.war-europe.com. Diejenigen unter euch, die bereits ein Konto besitzen, müssen nur sicherstellen, dass sie auch ihre Login-Daten wissen und sich gedulden, bis sie den Head Start Code eingeben können.

Wenn ihr allerdings noch kein Konto besitzt, dann ist es allerhöchste Zeit, euch auf unserer Registrierungsseite eins anzulegen. Auch wenn ihr nicht am Head Start teilnehmt, so werdet ihr ein Konto für die Veröffentlichung am 18. September benötigen.

Es wird eine interessante Zeit für uns alle. WAR steht in den Startlöchern und eure Avatare werden schon bald im Zeitalter der Abrechnung um ihr Überleben kämpfen.

Wir sehen uns auf dem Schlachtfeld!"


----------



## Fr3ak3r (14. September 2008)

Alrek schrieb:


> Und warum verkaufen die dann die Dinger einzeln im Handel? :-)



sollte eigentlich nicht so sein, da die 10€ eigentlich nur ne anzahlung für die CE ist.


----------



## Crelog (14. September 2008)

Jupp, habs grad geschafft!!!


Also dann, entgültig:

GUTE NACHT!!! Geht ruhig ins Bett.
Vor heute Mittag 12 Uhr braucht man glaub nichts mit einloggen und zocken probieren!

CU all^^


----------



## Quintarus (14. September 2008)

Habt ihr auch eine E-Mail wegen den Bonus gegenständen bekommen? Habe bisher nur die eine mail bekommen das der Headstart freigeschaltet ist


----------



## Kranak90 (14. September 2008)

Alrek schrieb:


> Und warum verkaufen die dann die Dinger einzeln im Handel? :-)



weil die Händler geschlampt haben. Die CE PO's sollten nur an die geliefert werden, die auch eine CE bestellt haben.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (14. September 2008)

Quintarus schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch eine E-Mail wegen den Bonus gegenständen bekommen? Habe bisher nur die eine mail bekommen das der Headstart freigeschaltet ist



ne, noch nix bekommen, nur für den headstart


----------



## Alrek (14. September 2008)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> sollte eigentlich nicht so sein, da die 10€ eigentlich nur ne anzahlung für die CE ist.



Böser Media Markt ;-) Nuja gut zu wissen... geht mir ja nix verloren... hab ja die Keys von der Amazon-Mail für den Montag... cool dann brauch ich morgen gar nicht zocken ;-)


----------



## Zenek (14. September 2008)

Quintarus schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch eine E-Mail wegen den Bonus gegenständen bekommen? Habe bisher nur die eine mail bekommen das der Headstart freigeschaltet ist



jo das interessiert mich uch ist das gleiche wie bei mir.


----------



## Daraios (14. September 2008)

Lyx schrieb:


> Dann musst du ja ziemlich alt sein um dir das Recht nehmen zu dürfen mich jungen Spritzer nennen zu können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja ein knappes jahrzehnt ^^...noch viel lernen du must junger padawan..aber eins kann ich dir versprechen..auch mit 40 wird die zockerlust dich gnadenlos in ihrem bann halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..


----------



## Caldren (14. September 2008)

Hallo,

Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:

Head Start licence
Head Start Collector's Edition period (14/09/2008 to 01/10/2008 included)

Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR



-----------------------

Also sowas von schnell hätt ich die mail ja nach dem Betadesaster nicht erwartet. Scheint was gebracht zu haben, was auch immer sie gemacht haben.
Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die Server auch noch rechtzeitig on gehen, dann haben se (wie ich finde) die Schmach wieder ausgebügelt.
Ich würde sagen, man sieht sich ingame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw... 1.10. ist aber mehr als 7 tage, oder kann ich schon nimmer rechnen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So, ich geh pennen. gn8


----------



## Thalamas (14. September 2008)

Alrek schrieb:


> Böser Media Markt ;-) Nuja gut zu wissen... geht mir ja nix verloren... hab ja die Keys von der Amazon-Mail für den Montag... cool dann brauch ich morgen gar nicht zocken ;-)


Obwohl ich mir nicht sicher bin wie damit umgegangen wird denn der Kunde kann für diese Schlamperei ja eigendlich nix


----------



## Emiko (14. September 2008)

Hardnoise schrieb:


> Lieber warte ich jetzt noch auf eine News von Warhammer um sicher zu gehn das richtige Formular auszufüllen, anstatt dann Probleme mit den Key zu haben.



Auszug aus der Bestätigungsmail von GOA:



> Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass *diese Keys* benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem *anderen Konto zu aktivieren*.



Der Key liegt vor mir und Bestätigungsmail hab ich auch grad bekommen.  Was soll jetz da schief gehen?


----------



## Brutenick (14. September 2008)

registrierung erfolgreich (log in klappt nicht aber das ist auch nicht nötig). bestätigungsmail nach ca. 4 minuten.

ich leg mich hin und hoffe, dass es morgen auch losgeht am FRÜHEN nachmittag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoMar (14. September 2008)

"Head Start licence
Head Start Collector's Edition period (14/09/2008 to 01/10/2008 included)" Alles super geklappt, langsam mag ich GOA wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (14. September 2008)

Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:

Head Start licence
Head Start Collector's Edition period (14/09/2008 to 01/10/2008 included)

Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.


----------



## Feldane Sturmreiter (14. September 2008)

5 Mn. vor der Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab das Anmeldeformular auch offen. Nur fehlt mir dazu der passende CE Key. Hab nur einen SE *schnief* mag wer tauschen? ^^

Muss das Game eh erst noch downloaden


----------



## Heliantus (14. September 2008)

hmm hab noch immer 1227


----------



## soefsn (14. September 2008)

Also diese Story mit dem nicht Kompatibel hat wohl jeder da stehen. Ich denke Sie meinen das alles was zur SE gehört nicht mit unseren Account kompatibel ist. Aber was ist mit dem Bonus Items ? Können die Codes schon eingegeben werden ?

MFG

SOE


----------



## Daraios (14. September 2008)

hmm der download klapp nicht bei mir..da zuckt nix...hat jemand von euch auch opera?..liegts evtl an dem?


----------



## everblue (14. September 2008)

Heliantus schrieb:


> hmm hab noch immer 1227



Nicht versuchen einzuloggen, sondern den Code hier eingeben (wenn bereits ein account besteht):

http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de


----------



## Aimshoot (14. September 2008)

also wo kann mann den den die 200 Mb holen?
wenn ich normal patche dann heisst es sie haben einen Patch fehler


----------



## shandron (14. September 2008)

Da Der Threadd gut besucht ist folgende Frage:

_Offenes RvR
Auf diesen Servern wird man erst zum Huhn, wenn man die Gebiete zwei Abschnitte unterhalb seiner Stufe betritt._
Das versteh ich nicht so ganz, man wird doch dann nie zum Huhn oder?
Weil wenn man T4 (Stufe 30 bis 40) ist kann man T4,T3 und T2 Gebiete betreten.
Zitat:
Zusätzlich mit dem hier:
_Auf den Servern mit offenem RvR seid ihr immer fürs RvR geflaggt, könnt also überall angegriffen werden [...]. Einzige Ausnahme sind die Kapitel 1 und die Hauptstädte._
So mit dem 1. Kapitel sind doch bestimmt die T1 Gebiete gemeint?
Ergo -> Man kann überall hin.


----------



## Caldren (14. September 2008)

Eingegeben hab ich nen Code für Bonus Gegenstände, was er auch akzeptiert hat(vor 10 minuten staand da noch."Kann nicht registrieren, weil dieser Code noch nicht freigegeben ist), aber zu dem kam noch keine Mail.

Würd aber sagen: ja, kann man schon eingeben.


----------



## Lyx (14. September 2008)

Daraios schrieb:


> ja ein knappes jahrzehnt ^^...noch viel lernen du must junger padawan..aber eins kann ich dir versprechen..auch mit 40 wird die zockerlust dich gnadenlos in ihrem bann halten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


na das will ich doch hoffen. 
wäre schlimm mit 40 plötzlich aufwachen zu müssen und keine lust mehr auf zocken zu haben.
schließlich ist das die einzige freude im leben die einem noch geblieben ist ^^


----------



## everblue (14. September 2008)

shandron schrieb:


> Da Der Threadd gut besucht ist folgende Frage:
> 
> _Offenes RvR
> Auf diesen Servern wird man erst zum Huhn, wenn man die Gebiete zwei Abschnitte unterhalb seiner Stufe betritt._
> ...




deine Frage wird hier nicht mit erfog beantwortet, falsches Thema, das geht hier unter.


----------



## Pih (14. September 2008)

Code eingegeben und Registrierung nicht möglich. Was für ne verkackte Scheiße schon wieder.


----------



## soefsn (14. September 2008)

Lyx schrieb:


> hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn unsere Politiker so weitermachen wie Sie es machen dann stellt sich die Frage wie lange uns diese Freude noch erhalten bleibt.


----------



## atilla86 (14. September 2008)

headstart e-mail is da und bestätigt!


----------



## Deveal (14. September 2008)

Ich habe den Headstart-Key eingegeben und darauf nach keinen 5 Minuten diese E-Mail erhalten:

Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:

Head Start licence
Head Start Collector's Edition period (14/09/2008 to 01/10/2008 included)

Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR

Das Spiel kann ich natürlich noch nicht spielen, da die Server noch geschlossen sind ( dürfte bekannt sein )

Liebe Grüße

P.S: Danke GOA, dass es dieses mal so gut geklappt hat. ( Die 1 Stunde hat keinem weh getan )


----------



## Daraios (14. September 2008)

Lyx schrieb:


> hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




na die freude kann dir keiner nehmen..auser die telecom ^^..oder einem kurzsichtigen marder der deinen pc mit dem auto verwechselt


----------



## Caldren (14. September 2008)

shandron schrieb:


> Da Der Threadd gut besucht ist folgende Frage:
> 
> _Offenes RvR
> Auf diesen Servern wird man erst zum Huhn, wenn man die Gebiete zwei Abschnitte unterhalb seiner Stufe betritt._
> ...




nein. T1 != 1. Kapitel. T1 erstreckt sich bis Kapitel 4.

Kapitel 1 ist das Startgebiet vom Prolog bis inklusive zum ersten Teil, in dem Man Einfluss gewinnen kann.


----------



## Thalamas (14. September 2008)

> Wir freuen uns, euch mitteilen zu können, dass die neue  Code-Registrierungsseite ab sofort verfügbar ist. Derzeit können nur diejenigen unter euch, die die Collector’s Edition vorbestellt haben ihren Code eingeben, während die Vorbesteller der Standard Edition sich bis Montagmorgen gedulden müssen.
> 
> Es ist bereits möglich, sowohl den Code für den Head Start als auch den für Bonusgegenstände einzugeben. Um eine schnelle Abarbeitung der Headstart Codes zu gewähren, werden die Codes der Bonus-Gegenstände jedoch später behandelt. Auch wenn ihr den Gegenstands-Code jetzt schon eingebt, werdet ihr zu diesem Punkt erst wesentlich später eine Bestätigung erhalten.
> 
> Ein paar der Informationsblätter in der Box enthalten einen kleinen Fehler – laut der Beschreibung muss der Code für die Bonusgegenstände mit dem Präfix PCEIR1 beginnen. Dies ist allerdings nur der Fall, wenn ihr die Box im normalen Einzelhandel erworben habt; solltet ihr die Box im Internet gekauft haben, dann fängt der Code mit PCEIE1 an. Der in eurer Box enthaltene Code ist aber in jedem Fall korrekt, also braucht ihr euch keine Sorgen machen, wenn die Beschreibung auf dem Informationsblatt nicht mit eurem Code übereinstimmt.



so dann gn8 zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brawler666 (14. September 2008)

in den News stehts jetzt ganz offizeill das man beide Codes schon eingeben kann


----------



## everblue (14. September 2008)

Pih schrieb:


> Code eingegeben und Registrierung nicht möglich. Was für ne verkackte Scheiße schon wieder.



Hi, hast einen Account schon erstellt oder bereits gehabt ? Wenn nein hier erstellen http://www.war-europe.com/#/registration/?lang=de

Hast einen CE Preorder-Code ? Wenn ja dann hier eingeben (wennst account scho hast): http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de


----------



## Estagor (14. September 2008)

jup bin froh das es mit dem Key diesmal geklappt hat und auch bei vielen anderen ! 
Freu mich schon wie auf Weihnachten wenn Morgen die Server endlich on sind ^^ 

So kann nun in Ruhe schlafen und mir nochmal Gedanken machen über meine Char denn ich Anfang werd ^^ 

Bis Morgen WAR is coming WAAAAAAAGH


----------



## DC Solaris (14. September 2008)

So Code-Registrierung hat funktioniert Bestätigungs Mail nach ca 2min.


----------



## Lyx (14. September 2008)

Daraios schrieb:


> na die freude kann dir keiner nehmen..auser die telecom ^^..oder einem kurzsichtigen marder der deinen pc mit dem auto verwechselt



Wahh Telekom.
Nene, von denen hab ich mich schon lange getrennt. Mit 1und1 kann die Zukunft kommen.

Naja und Marder, wohn in der Innenstadt .. die überleben höchstens 30 Meter bevor sie überfahren werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soefsn (14. September 2008)

Nachdem GOA uns alle gestresst hatte, scheinen sie ja nun die Sache im Griff zu haben


----------



## Lyx (14. September 2008)

soefsn schrieb:


> Wenn unsere Politiker so weitermachen wie Sie es machen dann stellt sich die Frage wie lange uns diese Freude noch erhalten bleibt.



Joa das stimmt leider.
Am besten ne andere Partei wählen. Aber glaub das ist Jacke wie Hose .. die sind alle gleich schlecht ^^


----------



## Brachial (14. September 2008)

Caldren schrieb:


> nein. T1 != 1. Kapitel. T1 erstreckt sich bis Kapitel 4.
> 
> Kapitel 1 ist das Startgebiet vom Prolog bis inklusive zum ersten Teil, in dem Man Einfluss gewinnen kann.



Tier 1 = Gebiet 1 (bei den Zwergen ist das Ekrund + Bluthornberg) und das hat nix mit den Kapiteln zu tun. Den T1 beherbergt Kapitel 1-4.
Desweiteren gilt das mit den 2 Tiers unter dir auch nur bis Level 40 - ab 40 ist dann nur noch T3/ T4 zugänglich.


----------



## Bawagrog (14. September 2008)

Läuft alles glatt Mail nach 5 Minuten erhalten

Hm jetzt läufts nicht. Kann mich nicht einloggen "WAR-Goa.prod konnte nicht empfangen werden"


----------



## Pih (14. September 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> Hi, hast einen Account schon erstellt oder bereits gehabt ? Wenn nein hier erstellen http://www.war-europe.com/#/registration/?lang=de
> 
> Hast einen CE Preorder-Code ? Wenn ja dann hier eingeben (wennst account scho hast): http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de



Jo, hatte versucht meinen CE Preorder Code bei genannter Seite mit meinem vorhandenen Account zu registrieren und bekomme dann ne Email, dass der Code nicht registriert wurde. Warum das so ist, wird leider nicht erklärt.


----------



## everblue (14. September 2008)

soefsn schrieb:


> Nachdem GOA uns alle gestresst hatte, scheinen sie ja nun die Sache im Griff zu haben



Stressen wollten sie uns sicher nicht, aufjedenfall haben sie dadurch Erkenntnisse erhalten, die sie gut verarbeitet haben, dank Beta.

Werden sicher noch paar harte Wochen für uns, aber sie werden sich versuchen was geht.


----------



## Thunderace (14. September 2008)

^^ habe ich auch bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soefsn (14. September 2008)

Für die Bonus Items scheint keine Bestätigungsmail zu kommen. Zumindest bekomme ich derzeit keine.


----------



## Daraios (14. September 2008)

Lyx schrieb:


> Wahh Telekom.
> Nene, von denen hab ich mich schon lange getrennt. Mit 1und1 kann die Zukunft kommen.
> 
> Naja und Marder, wohn in der Innenstadt .. die überleben höchstens 30 Meter bevor sie überfahren werden
> ...




1&1 ist der selbe Hühnerhaufen wie die Telecom ^^...ich wart ja drauf das kabel deutschland es hier in meinem kaff schaft auch inet anzubieten...aber bis das soweit ist seh ich wohl aus wie captain pikard ^^...einer aus meiner gilde kommt aus köln innenstadt und der hatte da schon einen marderschaden..die viecherl sind so langsam resistent gegen stahlgürtelreifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




schön zu lesen das das code eingeben klappt...dann geh ich mal davon aus das ich den client heute noch ziehen kann und am montag in der früh loslegen kann...nice realy nice


----------



## everblue (14. September 2008)

Pih schrieb:


> Jo, hatte versucht meinen CE Preorder Code bei genannter Seite mit meinem vorhandenen Account zu registrieren und bekomme dann ne Email, dass der Code nicht registriert wurde. Warum das so ist, wird leider nicht erklärt.




Meist liegt das daran, dass der Code falsch eingeben wurde, versuch es einfach nochmal und achte auf die richtige eingabe.


----------



## Mettin (14. September 2008)

Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.

Weiß einer was damit gemeint ist?


----------



## Lewellyn (14. September 2008)

So,auch endlich fertig.*freu*
Jetzt geh ich haia,nächtle bis dem nächst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pih (14. September 2008)

Ich weiß, dass du mir nur helfen möchtest, aber ich habe es nicht nur einmal versucht und explizit auf korrekte Schreibweise geachtet.


----------



## Bluppor (14. September 2008)

Hallo ******,

Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:

Head Start licence
Head Start Collector's Edition period ()

Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR


das heist ich kann zocken wenn die sever on kommen?


----------



## Bawagrog (14. September 2008)

Findet ihr auch keine Server?


----------



## Pih (14. September 2008)

Hallo,

Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert. Klicken Sie hier um den Grund zu erfahren

Der Login den Sie benutzt haben lautet: XXXXXX
Der Code den Sie benutzt haben lautet: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihren Login, das Passwort und den Code sorgfältig vor einem erneuten Versuch.

Das Team von WAR


----------



## xxWARxxCOMESxx (14. September 2008)

bei mir kommt ne email mit dem inhalt das der code den ich eingegeben hätte ungültig wäre...

woran liegt das ?^^


----------



## Stetix (14. September 2008)

soefsn schrieb:


> Für die Bonus Items scheint keine Bestätigungsmail zu kommen. Zumindest bekomme ich derzeit keine.







Auf der WAR seite steht das die mail erst später kommen wird um eine schnelle Abarbeitung der Headstart Codes zu gewähren


also sollte man sich deswegen noch keine sorgen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soefsn (14. September 2008)

Bluppor schrieb:


> Hallo ******,
> 
> Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:
> 
> ...



Der Kanditat hat 100 Punkte. Wenn die Server morgen on kommen wirst du einer der ersten sein die mit in eine neue aufregende Zeit starten werden. Viele Schlachten werden geschlagen werden müssen und viel Blut wird vergossen sobald die Server auf sind. Also willkommen im Headstart Programm von WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## everblue (14. September 2008)

Daraios schrieb:


> 1&1 ist der selbe Hühnerhaufen wie die Telecom ^^...ich wart ja drauf das kabel deutschland es hier in meinem kaff schaft auch inet anzubieten...aber bis das soweit ist seh ich wohl aus wie captain pikard ^^...einer aus meiner gilde kommt aus köln innenstadt und der hatte da schon einen marderschaden..die viecherl sind so langsam resistent gegen stahlgürtelreifen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Telekom ist DAS Unternehmen, dass auch trotz hoher Kosten ländliche Gegenden an DSL anbindet (auch mit unterstützung der Gemeinde). 1&1 mietet nur bestehende Kabel von der Telekom.


----------



## Bluppor (14. September 2008)

hehe n1 danke für die schnell antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann sehen wir uns heute mittag ingame vllt kämpfen wir zusammen und vllt wirste meine kannonenkugeln schlucken müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daraios (14. September 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> Telekom ist DAS Unternehmen, dass auch trotz hoher Kosten ländliche Gegenden an DSL anbindet (auch mit unterstützung der Gemeinde). 1&1 mietet nur bestehende Kabel von der Telekom.




ich persönlich hab nichts gegen die telecom..seit 9 jahren kunde und bis jetzt zufrieden...auch wenn sie teuer sind...aber ich kenn andere die schier verzweifelt sind vor allem am support der telecom...1&1 dachte ich hat eigene leitungen?


----------



## Kyddo (14. September 2008)

xxWARxxCOMESxx schrieb:


> bei mir kommt ne email mit dem inhalt das der code den ich eingegeben hätte ungültig wäre...
> 
> woran liegt das ?^^





An dir ?!


----------



## Das Ich (14. September 2008)

Bluppor schrieb:


> hehe n1 danke für die schnell antwort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jo und ich werd ihn heilen xD 

BLOOD FOR THE BLOODGOD!!!!!


----------



## Daraios (14. September 2008)

Das schrieb:


> Jo und ich werd ihn heilen xD
> 
> BLOOD FOR THE BLOODGOD!!!!!




ehrm ich dachte der blutgott ist beleidigt und spielt gar nicht mit


----------



## Latase (14. September 2008)

Das ist jetzt nicht toll, 

code den sie eingebenen haben ist ungültig,
code nochmal eingegeben, genau überprüft , 
der code den sie eingegeben haben ist ungültig, 

Kthx... Wie groß ist die Chance bei ner Mail an den Support Standardantworten zu bekommen wie überprüfen sie nochmal alle Buchstaben ? LAHM


----------



## soefsn (14. September 2008)

Bluppor schrieb:


> hehe n1 danke für die schnell antwort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Voraicht du drohst hier einen alten DAOC Hasen. Du solltest lieber mit mir Kämpfen und nicht gegen mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Shezzam (14. September 2008)

hmm ich warte jetzt schon fast 40 min auf meine mail  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimtom (14. September 2008)

Ich habe meinen Code weg, (beide) und auch die Mail belkommen ....
wie sagt man so schön .....

NACH mir die Sinnflut !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kryos (14. September 2008)

Jööö!

_Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:

Head Start licence
Head Start Collector's Edition period (14/09/2008 to 01/10/2008 included)

Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gute Nacht, morgen gibt es Krieg! WAAARGH!


----------



## Aason (14. September 2008)

die mail hab ich auch, finds aber extrem schlecht das man die bonusitems noch nicht bekommt...

hatte mich auf die bonus köpfe gefreut, dann kann man ja in 3 tagen erst mit dem anfangen oder wie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rem (14. September 2008)

wie ich wieder keine mail bekomme... des nervt! naja, solange ich nach dem aufstehen zocken kann is es mir wayne


----------



## sybarith (14. September 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Jööö!
> 
> _Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:
> 
> ...



aber sowas von absolut /sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wahnsinn (14. September 2008)

Latase schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt nicht toll,
> 
> code den sie eingebenen haben ist ungültig,
> code nochmal eingegeben, genau überprüft ,
> ...


hast du die CE PreOrder oder die SE PreOrder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CE = Morgen zocken
SE = Montag zocken


----------



## Grimtom (14. September 2008)

Bawagrog schrieb:


> Findet ihr auch keine Server?



Es KÖNNEN noch keine Server da sein ... Infos lesen !!! Die Server gehen am 14.9. Online ..... am frühen Nachmittag.


----------



## Thunderace (14. September 2008)

ich bekomme ewig so eine Scheiße

Hallo,

Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert. Klicken Sie hier um den Grund zu erfahren


----------



## Kalyptus (14. September 2008)

Aason schrieb:


> die mail hab ich auch, finds aber extrem schlecht das man die bonusitems noch nicht bekommt...
> 
> hatte mich auf die bonus köpfe gefreut, dann kann man ja in 3 tagen erst mit dem anfangen oder wie
> 
> ...



Wo steht das man sie nicht bekommt ???



> Wir freuen uns, euch mitteilen zu können, dass die neue  Code-Registrierungsseite ab sofort verfügbar ist. Derzeit können nur diejenigen unter euch, die die Collector’s Edition vorbestellt haben ihren Code eingeben, während die Vorbesteller der Standard Edition sich bis Montagmorgen gedulden müssen.
> 
> Es ist bereits möglich, sowohl den Code für den Head Start als auch den für Bonusgegenstände einzugeben. Um eine schnelle Abarbeitung der Headstart Codes zu gewähren, werden die Codes der Bonus-Gegenstände jedoch später behandelt. Auch wenn ihr den Gegenstands-Code jetzt schon eingebt, werdet ihr zu diesem Punkt erst wesentlich später eine Bestätigung erhalten.
> 
> Ein paar der Informationsblätter in der Box enthalten einen kleinen Fehler – laut der Beschreibung muss der Code für die Bonusgegenstände mit dem Präfix PCEIR1 beginnen. Dies ist allerdings nur der Fall, wenn ihr die Box im normalen Einzelhandel erworben habt; solltet ihr die Box im Internet gekauft haben, dann fängt der Code mit PCEIE1 an. Der in eurer Box enthaltene Code ist aber in jedem Fall korrekt, also braucht ihr euch keine Sorgen machen, wenn die Beschreibung auf dem Informationsblatt nicht mit eurem Code übereinstimmt.




Ich lese da nur raus das die Mail später kommt.


----------



## soefsn (14. September 2008)

Thunderace schrieb:


> ich bekomme ewig so eine Scheiße
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert. Klicken Sie hier um den Grund zu erfahren



Hast du die CE Edition ?


----------



## Latase (14. September 2008)

Ich habe jetzt wahllos alle Buchstaben mal mit dem nächstähnlichem vertauscht und siehe da ein eindeutig gedrucktes D stellte sich als O heraus hmm mit all den Kanten und dem großen Bogen auf der rechten seite und dem Loch in der Mitte hehe Dr.Frink anyone?


----------



## Thunderace (14. September 2008)

yo die habe ich


----------



## soefsn (14. September 2008)

Thunderace schrieb:


> yo die habe ich



Dann schaue dir nochmal die Buchstaben an. Ein D ist manchmal ein O oder aber ein I eine 1. Das ist teilweise schlecht gedruckt.


----------



## Aason (14. September 2008)

jo thx @ kalyptus gute n8  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gissy (14. September 2008)

ich warte jetzt schon 30 min auf die email,...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderace (14. September 2008)

weder I noch O im Key

Kann mich auch nicht mehr mit meinen Accountdaten auf der Seite einloggen.

Error 1227


----------



## Pih (14. September 2008)

Pih schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert. Klicken Sie hier um den Grund zu erfahren
> 
> ...



Hmm, nach dem fünften Versuch klappte es nun. 
War ich jetzt wirklich so blöd 5 mal etwas falsch einzugeben. 
Gibt's doch nicht.


----------



## soefsn (14. September 2008)

Thunderace schrieb:


> weder I noch O im Key



Ein O und die 0 kannste auch noch vertauschen, sollte es das auch nicht sein dann stimmt da wohl was nicht wenn du dir sicher bist das der Code passt.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. September 2008)

WO  kann man den 2gb client downloaden habe nun alles bestätigt


----------



## Thînêl (14. September 2008)

Jörmungand schrieb:


> LEUTE...
> 
> 1 Uhrs MEZ = 2 Uhr bei uns (MESZ)
> 
> ...




Wennst schon Klugscheißen musst dann bitte richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Technische Bezeichnungen

MEZ: Mitteleuropäische Zeit.
MESZ: Mitteleuropäische Sommerzeit.
UTC: Koordinierte Weltzeit.

Es gelten folgende Beziehungen: MEZ = UTC + 1h, MESZ = UTC + 2h.

ABER  GOA schreibt 2MEZ hin MEINT aber 2 MESZ!!

Sprich schreiben tun sie in unseren Augen 1 Uhr Nacht mit MEZ (logische Umrechnung unsererseits is 2 Uhr) meinen aber trotzdem 1 Uhr.  

Code Eingabe ab Sofort Verfügbar 2:00 MEZ

Wir freuen uns, euch mitteilen zu können, dass die neue  Code-Registrierungsseite ab sofort verfügbar ist. Derzeit können nur diejenigen unter euch, die die Collector’s Edition vorbestellt haben ihren Code eingeben, während die Vorbesteller der Standard Edition sich bis Montagmorgen gedulden müssen. 

Es ist bereits möglich, sowohl den Code für den Head Start als auch den für Bonusgegenstände einzugeben. Um eine schnelle Abarbeitung der Headstart Codes zu gewähren, werden die Codes der Bonus-Gegenstände jedoch später behandelt. Auch wenn ihr den Gegenstands-Code jetzt schon eingebt, werdet ihr zu diesem Punkt erst wesentlich später eine Bestätigung erhalten.

Ein paar der Informationsblätter in der Box enthalten einen kleinen Fehler – laut der Beschreibung muss der Code für die Bonusgegenstände mit dem Präfix PCEIR1 beginnen. Dies ist allerdings nur der Fall, wenn ihr die Box im normalen Einzelhandel erworben habt; solltet ihr die Box im Internet gekauft haben, dann fängt der Code mit PCEIE1 an. Der in eurer Box enthaltene Code ist aber in jedem Fall korrekt, also braucht ihr euch keine Sorgen machen, wenn die Beschreibung auf dem Informationsblatt nicht mit eurem Code übereinstimmt.


So Jungs/Mädels ran an die Codes ^^


----------



## Thunderace (14. September 2008)

ich glaube ich gebe es so langsam auf, steige am 18.09 ein und die können sich ihre ce in die haare schmieren und ich spare geld

mein key ist laut mir und meiner frau 100 % i.o nur GOA meint er ist falsch und kann nicht registriert werden und einloggen auf der seite geht auch nicht mehr


----------



## Thînêl (14. September 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> WO  kann man den 2gb client downloaden habe nun alles bestätigt




Sind nur 206 MB ned GB


----------



## Kalyptus (14. September 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> WO  kann man den 2gb client downloaden habe nun alles bestätigt




Einfach WAR starten, der macht alles dann alleine.
Für das Sprachpaket schauen das man Deutsch (3) eingestellt hat.


----------



## Kalyptus (14. September 2008)

Thunderace schrieb:


> ich glaube ich gebe es so langsam auf, steige am 18.09 ein und die können sich ihre ce in die haare schmieren und ich spare geld
> 
> mein key ist laut mir und meiner frau 100 % i.o nur GOA meint er ist falsch und kann nicht registriert werden und einloggen auf der seite geht auch nicht mehr



Wirst ne CE haben, kann erst ab morgen eingegeben werden.


CE = Morgen zocken
SE = Montag zocken


----------



## everblue (14. September 2008)

Thunderace schrieb:


> weder I noch O im Key
> 
> Kann mich auch nicht mehr mit meinen Accountdaten auf der Seite einloggen.
> 
> Error 1227



Einloggen auf der HP ist nicht möglich.

Hier hast du erfolg:

http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de


----------



## Thunderace (14. September 2008)

die geben doch schon alle ihre keys für ce ein


----------



## Gissy (14. September 2008)

na endlich hats geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



email is gerade angekommen, jetzt kann beruhigt schlafen gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thînêl (14. September 2008)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> Wirst ne CE haben, kann erst ab morgen eingegeben werden.
> 
> 
> CE = Morgen zocken
> SE = Montag zocken




CE ab HEUTE 2 Uhr Nachts Codeeingabe und ab Nachmittag Spielstart

SE ab Montag 9 Uhr früh Codeeingabe und Spielstart für SE



Hallo xxxx,

Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:

Head Start licence
Head Start Collector's Edition period (14/09/2008 to 01/10/2008 included)

Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR


----------



## Thunderace (14. September 2008)

also ich sage einfach D R E CK


----------



## Pih (14. September 2008)

Thunderace schrieb:


> ich glaube ich gebe es so langsam auf, steige am 18.09 ein und die können sich ihre ce in die haare schmieren und ich spare geld
> 
> mein key ist laut mir und meiner frau 100 % i.o nur GOA meint er ist falsch und kann nicht registriert werden und einloggen auf der seite geht auch nicht mehr



Achte drauf, dass du deinen Login verwendest und NICHT den Benutzernamen. Dann achte darauf, dass das PW richtig ist. Zuletzt natürlich noch auf die richtige Schreibweise des Keys achten.
Ich dachte auch 5 mal, dass ich alles korrekt eingegeben hätte, aber irgendwie funktionierte es dann doch.


----------



## Das Ich (14. September 2008)

Thunderace schrieb:


> die geben doch schon alle ihre keys für ce ein





wenn du CE bestellt hast muss das auch klappen mit dem Key, funzt ja anscheinend bei jedem.... bei mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shezzam (14. September 2008)

Hmm also jetzt warte ich schon ne Stunde auf die mail ...die lässt aber auf sich warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderace (14. September 2008)

mich verwundert es schon das ich mich nicht mehr auf der webseite mit meinem account einloggen kann


----------



## Das Ich (14. September 2008)

sollst du auch net @ Thunder gib einfach deine daten http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de da ein und gut is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluppor (14. September 2008)

so bin auch mal off! bis morgen!! 

WAAAAARRRRRGGGGG!!!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## everblue (14. September 2008)

Thunderace schrieb:


> mich verwundert es schon das ich mich nicht mehr auf der webseite mit meinem account einloggen kann



einloggen nicht möglich momentan, fallst du einen account hast kannst deinen code hier anmelden: http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de


----------



## dawii (14. September 2008)

habe eben eine mail vom war team erhalten da steht : 

Hallo,
Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert.

und alle die daten die ich eingegeben habe sind alle richtig 

hab auf grund erfahren geklickt und da steht jetzt 

die registrierung deines acc ist nicht abgeschlossen überprüfe dein postfach ist das normal habt ihr das auch oder hab ich etwas falsch gemacht bzw goa ?

und bei dem code für die extra sachen hab ich noch keine email erhalten warte seit 15 min bei dem anderen wa die mail nach 2 min da


----------



## Maxxtro80 (14. September 2008)

Hallo ich habe ein Problem,

ich habe den Key über Ebay ersteigert und nun habe ich diese Meldung: Dieser CD-Key ist abgelaufen. Open Beta habe ich in den letzten 4 Tagen gespielt.

Das ist der Text zum Ebay Artikel:
Versteigere hier den Beta Key einer Warhammer Online C.E. Pre Order Box. Neu und ungeöffnet, original verschweißt.  Versende sofort nach Geldeingang.

Das  heist doch für mich, das der Code für die CE Version funktionieren müsste oder gibt es noch einen Extra Code dafür?


----------



## Thunderace (14. September 2008)

ich mache es doch auf der seite 

http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de

ich kann mich auf den kopf stellen, es geeeeht nicht.

8x gleiche mail bekommen das der key nicht registriert werden kann


----------



## Nathlas (14. September 2008)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> Einfach WAR starten, der macht alles dann alleine.
> Für das Sprachpaket schauen das man Deutsch (3) eingestellt hat.



Einfach War starten gehts leider nicht bei mir, dabei habe ich mir den Client extra neu Instaliert. Es fehlt anscheinend irgendwas und eben Login ist eh down so wie ich das mom sehe. Über Warpatch gehts ja ned wegen Login down od so.

206Mb ist eigentlich nicht gross aber hätte eigentlich schon gerne fertig damit ich am VOr/nach-mittag los legen kann.

Fals dafür ne Torrent File gibt lass es mich bitte wissen. Aber bei so kleine Datei menge wird sich eh niemand die mühe machen...

Denke mal abwarten wäre das Beste was man mom. tun kann.

mfG,

Nathlas


----------



## everblue (14. September 2008)

dawii schrieb:


> habe eben eine mail vom war team erhalten da steht :
> 
> Hallo,
> Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert.
> ...



musst dich erst registrien und zwar hier: http://www.war-europe.com/#/registration/?lang=de


----------



## Kalyptus (14. September 2008)

dawii schrieb:


> und bei dem code für die extra sachen hab ich noch keine email erhalten warte seit 15 min bei dem anderen wa die mail nach 2 min da




Lese selbst die News auf den WAR Seiten


----------



## Thunderace (14. September 2008)

Hallo ich habe ein Problem,

ich habe den Key über Ebay ersteigert und nun habe ich diese Meldung: Dieser CD-Key ist abgelaufen. Open Beta habe ich in den letzten 4 Tagen gespielt.

Das ist der Text zum Ebay Artikel:
Versteigere hier den Beta Key einer Warhammer Online C.E. Pre Order Box. Neu und ungeöffnet, original verschweißt. Versende sofort nach Geldeingang.

Das heist doch für mich, das der Code für die CE Version funktionieren müsste oder gibt es noch einen Extra Code dafür? 


NEIN es war der Key für die Beta Phase, diese ist heute zuende !!!


----------



## Goldig (14. September 2008)

super code hat er angenommen nur kei n server on und jetzt?

naja mal wieder warten wie immer


----------



## Goldig (14. September 2008)

Goldig schrieb:


> super code hat er angenommen nur ken server und jetzt?
> 
> naja mal wieder warten wie immer


----------



## Goldig (14. September 2008)

sry fürs doppel schreiben is schon spät


----------



## Lilith Twilight (14. September 2008)

Goldig schrieb:


> super code hat er angenommen nur ken server und jetzt?
> 
> naja mal wieder warten wie immer



Wenn du lesen könntest, wüßtest du das die Server erst morgen am frühen Nachmittag wieder online sind...wie oft kommt die Frage eigentlich noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Das Ich (14. September 2008)

Thunderace schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe ein Problem,
> 
> ich habe den Key über Ebay ersteigert und nun habe ich diese Meldung: Dieser CD-Key ist abgelaufen. Open Beta habe ich in den letzten 4 Tagen gespielt.
> 
> ...



jupp, da gibts einen code für die open beta; einen für den Headstart und einen für die items


----------



## Goldig (14. September 2008)

y wär schon wenn ich die news auf der page lesen könnte die lad er bei mir leider irgendwie nich sry deswegen schreib ich ja hier^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. September 2008)

wenn ich auf SPIELEN  klicke komtmt ne fehlermeldug und versuchen sie es später nocheinmal ist das normal?
und icch weiß dass die server down sind aber er startet nicht das spiel hab heute beta gezockt und die letten  tage auch alo funzen tut es


----------



## Thunderace (14. September 2008)

also leute ich bin überfragt... ich habe meinen key jetzt 10x eingegeben mit der richtigen kennung ( login daten )  und habe 10x die nachricht per mail bekommen das der key nicht registriert werden kann


----------



## everblue (14. September 2008)

Thunderace schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe ein Problem,
> 
> ich habe den Key über Ebay ersteigert und nun habe ich diese Meldung: Dieser CD-Key ist abgelaufen. Open Beta habe ich in den letzten 4 Tagen gespielt.
> 
> ...



Hast nur nen Open beta key gekauft, um weiter zu spielen brauchste nen anderen key.


----------



## Kalyptus (14. September 2008)

Goldig schrieb:


> super code hat er angenommen nur kei n server on und jetzt?
> 
> naja mal wieder warten wie immer




Da fällt mir jetzt nichts mehr dazu ein.
Mein Gott muß der I.Q. Durchschnitt bei WOW gestiegen sein, wenn jetzt alle WAR anfangen.

Auf hunderten von Seiten steht seid Wochen das die Server heute nach der OB offline gehen und Morgen um 15.00 wieder online.
Warum sucht ihr Euch ein Spiel aus und macht euch nicht wenigstens ein wenig kundig darüber ??


----------



## Kalyptus (14. September 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> wenn ich auf SPIELEN  klicke komtmt ne fehlermeldug und versuchen sie es später nocheinmal ist das normal?
> und icch weiß dass die server down sind aber er startet nicht das spiel hab heute beta gezockt und die letten  tage auch alo funzen tut es



Ich glaube es nicht, siehe meinen Beitrag obendran


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. September 2008)

ich habe dich gesehen du hast in cuuirinas gästebuch geschreibt jap jap jap kalyptus^^

lade gerade einen 1.5gb patch ihr auch?


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (14. September 2008)

Code angenommen und so - passt. Nur eins verwirrt mich:

"Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren."

Was soll das heißen?


----------



## Kalyptus (14. September 2008)

Thunderace schrieb:


> also leute ich bin überfragt... ich habe meinen key jetzt 10x eingegeben mit der richtigen kennung ( login daten )  und habe 10x die nachricht per mail bekommen das der key nicht registriert werden kann




Angemeldet ?

CE oder SE ?



SE = Montag zocken


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. September 2008)

das heisst der bonusgegenstand ist noch net aktiviert sonst nix

Kalyptus schrieb am 31.08.2008 um 10:42: 

Sehr schöne Lider. Mich erinnert Deine Stimme an die von Inga, von dem Duo Inga und Wolf. 

Danke für den schönen Abend welchen Deine Lieder mir und meiner Frau bereitet hat. 

Kalyptus


----------



## soefsn (14. September 2008)

Thunderace schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe ein Problem,
> 
> ich habe den Key über Ebay ersteigert und nun habe ich diese Meldung: Dieser CD-Key ist abgelaufen. Open Beta habe ich in den letzten 4 Tagen gespielt.
> 
> ...



Da hat dich dann der Ebay Verkäufer gewaltig veräppelt wenn du keinen anderen Key hast. Du brauchst für die CE einen extra Key und für die Bonus Items ebenfalls einen seperaten Key. Hoffe für dich du bekommst noch einen solche Key.


----------



## Goldig (14. September 2008)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> Da fällt mir jetzt nichts mehr dazu ein.
> Mein Gott muß der I.Q. Durchschnitt bei WOW gestiegen sein, wenn jetzt alle WAR anfangen.
> 
> Auf hunderten von Seiten steht seid Wochen das die Server heute nach der OB offline gehen und Morgen um 15.00 wieder online.
> Warum sucht ihr Euch ein Spiel aus und macht euch nicht wenigstens ein wenig kundig darüber ??




ach ja und warum steht das auf der offizellen page nichs davon?


----------



## Kalyptus (14. September 2008)

Daniel schrieb:


> Code angenommen und so - passt. Nur eins verwirrt mich:
> 
> "Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren."
> 
> Was soll das heißen?



Steht bei jedem wahrscheinlich geht es um die Bonusgegenstände.
Siehe die News auf der WAR Seite.


----------



## Maxxtro80 (14. September 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> Hast nur nen Open beta key gekauft, um weiter zu spielen brauchste nen anderen key.




ja scheint so das es nur der open Beta Key war, aber für mich steht da der Open Beta Key der CE Version Pre Order Pack-> heist doch das dieser auch für den Headstart geeignet sein sollte. (die Items waren nicht dabei, aber das ist nicht so wichtig)
Die CE Version habe ich auch bestellt aber ohne ein Code werde ich wohl warten müssen, bis diese Ausgeliefert wird. Ich glaube da habe ich ein Griff ins Klo gelandet.


----------



## Jaimewolf (14. September 2008)

Beide Codes sind eingegeben und die Headstartemail lag nach zwei Minuten auch im Postfach. Das hat ja bisher schonmal bei Goa funktioniert.


----------



## Goldig (14. September 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich habe dich gesehen du hast in cuuirinas gästebuch geschreibt jap jap jap kalyptus^^
> 
> lade gerade einen 1.5gb patch ihr auch?



nö beim mir nich ich kann dierkt ins game rein gehen


----------



## Kalyptus (14. September 2008)

Goldig schrieb:


> ach ja und warum steht das auf der offizellen page nichs davon?



Sorry, aber dann bist du Blind.

Schau mal unter News auf der War seite


----------



## Thunderace (14. September 2008)

Ja klar bin ich angemeldet, habe ja die Beta gespielt und bei dem Beta Key hatte ich keine Probleme nur mit dem CE Key den will er nicht. Auch nicht nach dem 12. nicht.
Immer die gleiche Mail

Hallo,

Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert. Klicken Sie hier um den Grund zu erfahren


----------



## everblue (14. September 2008)

Maxxtro80 schrieb:


> ja scheint so das es nur der open Beta Key war, aber für mich steht da der Open Beta Key der CE Version Pre Order Pack-> heist doch das dieser auch für den Headstart geeignet sein sollte. (die Items waren nicht dabei, aber das ist nicht so wichtig)
> Die CE Version habe ich auch bestellt aber ohne ein Code werde ich wohl warten müssen, bis diese Ausgeliefert wird. Ich glaube da habe ich ein Griff ins Klo gelandet.



der open beta Key ist nur für die open beta, und da die open beta nun vorbei ist brauchste einen anderen key z.B. den für die CE-Preorder.


----------



## dawii (14. September 2008)

Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.



Kalyptus übersetzt das ma auf eine sprache die ich verstehe da meine kraft am schwinden ist danke

aso und wegen den gegenständen habt ihr da eine mail erhalten ? 

danke für antworten


----------



## Goldig (14. September 2008)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> Sorry, aber dann bist du Blind.
> 
> Schau mal unter News auf der War seite




gut dann bin ich blind weil ich find nichs naja egal


----------



## Kalyptus (14. September 2008)

dawii schrieb:


> Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.
> 
> 
> 
> Kalyptus übersetzt das ma auf eine sprache die ich verstehe da meine kraft am schwinden ist danke




Siehe oben, ich hab das jetzt bestimmt 10 mal erklärt keine Lust mehr.

Wir freuen uns, euch mitteilen zu können, dass die neue Code-Registrierungsseite ab sofort verfügbar ist. Derzeit können nur diejenigen unter euch, die die Collector’s Edition vorbestellt haben ihren Code eingeben, während die Vorbesteller der Standard Edition sich bis Montagmorgen gedulden müssen. 

Es ist bereits möglich, sowohl den Code für den Head Start als auch den für Bonusgegenstände einzugeben. *Um eine schnelle Abarbeitung der Headstart Codes zu gewähren, werden die Codes der Bonus-Gegenstände jedoch später behandelt. Auch wenn ihr den Gegenstands-Code jetzt schon eingebt, werdet ihr zu diesem Punkt erst wesentlich später eine Bestätigung erhalten*.

Ein paar der Informationsblätter in der Box enthalten einen kleinen Fehler – laut der Beschreibung muss der Code für die Bonusgegenstände mit dem Präfix PCEIR1 beginnen. Dies ist allerdings nur der Fall, wenn ihr die Box im normalen Einzelhandel erworben habt; solltet ihr die Box im Internet gekauft haben, dann fängt der Code mit PCEIE1 an. Der in eurer Box enthaltene Code ist aber in jedem Fall korrekt, also braucht ihr euch keine Sorgen machen, wenn die Beschreibung auf dem Informationsblatt nicht mit eurem Code übereinstimmt.


----------



## dawii (14. September 2008)

aso ok aber danke für deine hilfe gn8 allen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soefsn (14. September 2008)

@Thunder. Wieviele Codes hast du denn grade vor dir liegen ?


----------



## Thunderace (14. September 2008)

Ich habe 3 Codes und gebe den 2. ein. er fängt mit PCEA01 an so wie es richtig ist aber er frisst diesen einfach nicht.

Habe den Code jetzt 15x eingegeben und alle versch. Möglichkeiten bei unleserlichen Zeichen getestet. NIX, absolut keine Chance


----------



## everblue (14. September 2008)

Würde sagen arbeitet mal die neuen ein, glaub die holen sich scho wieder nen kaffee:


Bei Fragen wegen euren Code kann euch bei buffed so ziemlich niemand helfen (leider).

Deshalb hier mal nen link die zumindest viele fragen beantwortet: http://www.war-europe.com/#/faq/?lang=de

Und hier der link für wirklich harte Probleme: http://www.war-europe.com/#/helpform/?lang=de

Feedback, wielang es dauert wäre nice.


----------



## Kalyptus (14. September 2008)

Thunderace schrieb:


> Ich habe 3 Codes und gebe den 2. ein. er fängt mit PCEA01 an so wie es richtig ist aber er frisst diesen einfach nicht.
> 
> Habe den Code jetzt 15x eingegeben und alle versch. Möglichkeiten bei unleserlichen Zeichen getestet. NIX, absolut keine Chance




Konto schon angemeldet ?
Loginn name und Spielername sind verschieden ?

Groß- Kleinschreibung beachtete shift taste ??


----------



## Thunderace (14. September 2008)

Ich danke euch wirklich für eure Hilfe aber ich bin echt nicht blöde *sorry wenn ich es so schreibe
Meine Accountdaten kenne ich auswendig da diese überall gleich sind. Es ist weder CAPS aktiv noch sonst was

Mir kommt die Sache schon langsam selber spanisch vor.


nun meine Frage...

Könnt ihr euch z.Zt mit euren Accountdaten auf der Homepage anmelden oder bekommt ihr auch Fehler ?


----------



## Kalyptus (14. September 2008)

Thunderace schrieb:


> Ich danke euch wirklich für eure Hilfe aber ich bin echt nicht blöde *sorry wenn ich es so schreibe
> Meine Accountdaten kenne ich auswendig da diese überall gleich sind. Es ist weder CAPS aktiv noch sonst was
> 
> Mir kommt die Sache schon langsam selber spanisch vor.
> ...



Einloggen geht nicht z.Zt.

Noch eins Mailadresse klein schreiben


----------



## everblue (14. September 2008)

Thunderace schrieb:


> Ich danke euch wirklich für eure Hilfe aber ich bin echt nicht blöde *sorry wenn ich es so schreibe
> Meine Accountdaten kenne ich auswendig da diese überall gleich sind. Es ist weder CAPS aktiv noch sonst was
> 
> Mir kommt die Sache schon langsam selber spanisch vor.
> ...



Haben so alles versucht hier im Threat um dir eine Lösung zu geben, leider ohne Erfolg.


Bitte nutze den offieziellen Weg von War und gib deine Frage dort ein http://www.war-europe.com/#/helpform/?lang=de


----------



## dawii (14. September 2008)

ich habe 2 acc einen von der closed beta wo ich auch die woche mit spielen konnte und einen den ich seit 6 monaten habe so hab jetzt den code für frühsrat eingegeben und beim 2 ma hat das geklapt eben habe ich mich mit dem beta acc eingeloggt und da wa ein kleiner patch dachte mir testest auch ma den 2 acc da kommt jetzt die patch download seit bricht ab und ich bin beim anfang wo ich die acc daten eingeben muss ist das normal habt ihr das auch bei mir steht ja noch das ich die daten neu eingeben soll da die ja nicht richtig sind aber die sind richtig ^^


----------



## Thunderace (14. September 2008)

werde ich auch wohl machen, habe jetzt 20 Mails im Postfach

ALLE gleich

Code kann nicht registriert werden


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. September 2008)

wieso kann ich den acc von meinem freund nicht aktiviern habe nen keyy eiggben geht aber nicht ( habe die korekten acc daten und codes da ich den code original besitze) und die e-mail kommt einfach nicht


----------



## Maxxtro80 (14. September 2008)

ok hätte noch jemand einen Code für den Headstart frei? PM an mich wäre klasse sonst werd ich wohl bis zum eintreffen der CE Version irgendwann nächste Woche warten müssen.


----------



## dawii (14. September 2008)

ich habe 2 acc einen von der closed beta wo ich auch die woche mit spielen konnte und einen den ich seit 6 monaten habe so hab jetzt den code für frühsrat eingegeben und beim 2 ma hat das geklapt eben habe ich mich mit dem beta acc eingeloggt und da wa ein kleiner patch dachte mir testest auch ma den 2 acc da kommt jetzt die patch download seit bricht ab und ich bin beim anfang wo ich die acc daten eingeben muss ist das normal habt ihr das auch bei mir steht ja noch das ich die daten neu eingeben soll da die ja nicht richtig sind aber die sind richtig ^^


----------

